# ariane's smol art thread 💌



## A r i a n e

reworking, revamping, rebranding, i'm not sure yet but i've decided to stop posting my art here and on deviantart for the moment.


----------



## Bunnilla

Finally u made a thread gurl lol
Both the allainah and Kanaa one look so pretty! You should definitely try to get the 70 ish dollars wacom tablet, it becomes so useful (I use it for my pixel art lmao, without it I'd be ded) Can't wait to see more from you <3


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Finally u made a thread gurl lol
> Both the allainah and Kanaa one look so pretty! You should definitely try to get the 70 ish dollars wacom tablet, it becomes so useful (I use it for my pixel art lmao, without it I'd be ded) Can't wait to see more from you <3



yea I did!! thank youu ♥

is this the one you mean? I was looking up tablets and I saw wacom recommended a lot, I don't want something too complicated/expensive, something for beginners would be okay for now :')


----------



## Bunnilla

Yep! I think the white one is slightly cheaper though lol but still the same thing


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Yep! I think the white one is slightly cheaper though lol but still the same thing



thanks bun! my birthday's in a month....will I resist or will I cave...to be continued


----------



## lunatepic

wait you drAW WITH A MOUSE?? holy heck, if this is what you can do with a mouse, I can't wait to see what you'll be able to do if you get a tablet! :000
anyway I love how soft and neat everything looks! I just want to pinch and poke all of it :,,,D


----------



## ~Mae~

that wacom is pretty much the tablet i have and its great!! your chibis are really cuteee (and im so impressed with a mouse whaaat) and i cant wait to see what you could do if you do get a tablet!! <333

psst do you wanna do a trade? <3


----------



## Tee-Tee

You got such a cute art style! >.<
Luv the piece you did for Bunnilla! You will be ace with a tablet~
{I will totes do an art trade with ya ;p}


----------



## A r i a n e

lunatepic said:


> wait you drAW WITH A MOUSE?? holy heck, if this is what you can do with a mouse, I can't wait to see what you'll be able to do if you get a tablet! :000
> anyway I love how soft and neat everything looks! I just want to pinch and poke all of it :,,,D



I do!! ;_; the curve tool on SAI and pen tool on PS are life savers for drawing with a mouse :')
thank you so much omg!! ♥



MayorMae said:


> that wacom is pretty much the tablet i have and its great!! your chibis are really cuteee (and im so impressed with a mouse whaaat) and i cant wait to see what you could do if you do get a tablet!! <333
> 
> psst do you wanna do a trade? <3



thank you so much for the input on the tablet and your kind words  yess I definitely wanna trade with you, send me a PM with details? ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tee-Tee said:


> You got such a cute art style! >.<
> Luv the piece you did for Bunnilla! You will be ace with a tablet~
> {I will totes do an art trade with ya ;p}



thank you so much ♥ ♥ ♥
omg I would love to trade with you, you know I love your pixels! send me a PM?


----------



## elo-chan

wah! that's impressive with a mouse! great job, my only feedback is that you want to avoid shading the edges of hair like on the left and right sides, it makes the piece look more flat rather than dimensional!


----------



## A r i a n e

elo-chan said:


> wah! that's impressive with a mouse! great job, my only feedback is that you want to avoid shading the edges of hair like on the left and right sides, it makes the piece look more flat rather than dimensional!



thank you very much ;_;
ahh yes I know I tend to get carried away with the shading because it's my favorite part, I'll try to restrain myself in the future :')


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I doubt you wanna do an art trade with me, I'd love to though!

I try my best and it still isn't half as good as most awesome artists here (including you) but least I try.

Here's an example (I hope the owner of the OC doesn't mind)


Spoiler: Drawing of Hatori's OC Ba'al











elo-chan said:


> wah! that's impressive with a mouse! great job, my only feedback is that you want to avoid shading the edges of hair like on the left and right sides, it makes the piece look more flat rather than dimensional!



What do you mean by this? I need tips too so that's why I'm asking xD


----------



## Kanaa

!!!!!! ARIANE!!! u opened up a gallery!! :')))
i can't wait to see more pieces from you omg I'M EXCITED TO SEE IMPROVEMENT FROM YOU ALSO!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




your style looks adorable


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

ariannnnnne end my life i l o v e these chibis!!
so cute omg. if only i could draw and trade ;-; i cry


----------



## A r i a n e

Issi said:


> I doubt you wanna do an art trade with me, I'd love to though!
> 
> I try my best and it still isn't half as good as most awesome artists here (including you) but least I try.
> 
> Here's an example (I hope the owner of the OC doesn't mind)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drawing of Hatori's OC Ba'al



thank you for your interest :')
I'm sorry but for now I'll have to say no because I accepted two trades earlier and they take me a long time ;_; maybe some other time though! ♥



Kanaa said:


> !!!!!! ARIANE!!! u opened up a gallery!! :')))
> i can't wait to see more pieces from you omg I'M EXCITED TO SEE IMPROVEMENT FROM YOU ALSO!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your style looks adorable



KANAAAAAA
your comment means _the world_ to me, you know how much I admire your art!! THANK U SO MUCH!! ♥ *hugs you through the screen*



punctuallyAbsent said:


> ariannnnnne end my life i l o v e these chibis!!
> so cute omg. if only i could draw and trade ;-; i cry



ahhhh thank you so much ;_; ♥


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

A r i a n e said:


> thank you for your interest :')
> I'm sorry but for now I'll have to say no because I accepted two trades earlier and they take me a long time ;_; maybe some other time though! ♥




I understand, thanks anyway.

Maybe afterwards we could whenever you have free time.


----------



## elo-chan

Issi said:


> What do you mean by this? I need tips too so that's why I'm asking xD



what I meant was that, instead of overall outlining around the character with a shading color, you want to shade only the areas that are hidden from direct sunlight (folds in hair, clothes etc) i did a quick doodle to help you visualize it better: 



Spoiler











hope this helps!
(sorry for clogging up your thread ariane)


----------



## A r i a n e

Issi said:


> I understand, thanks anyway.
> 
> Maybe afterwards we could whenever you have free time.



maybe! ^^



elo-chan said:


> what I meant was that, instead of overall outlining around the character with a shading color, you want to shade only the areas that are hidden from direct sunlight (folds in hair, clothes etc) i did a quick doodle to help you visualize it better:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps!
> (sorry for clogging up your thread ariane)



no need to be sorry, this helps me as well, thanks for explaining ♥


----------



## Jeonggwa

elo-chan said:


> what I meant was that, instead of overall outlining around the character with a shading color, you want to shade only the areas that are hidden from direct sunlight (folds in hair, clothes etc) i did a quick doodle to help you visualize it better:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps!
> (sorry for clogging up your thread ariane)


^ eeh, but if the light source is in front of the character, that'd be alright?
But for sure I wouldn't recommend overdoing it bc it could easily become pillow shading

--
Ariane I can't wait to see what you have in store next c': cute cheebs as always!


----------



## A r i a n e

Yonkorin said:


> Ariane I can't wait to see what you have in store next c': cute cheebs as always!



ahhh thank you so much ♥♥


----------



## elo-chan

Yonkorin said:


> ^ eeh, but if the light source is in front of the character, that'd be alright?
> But for sure I wouldn't recommend overdoing it bc it could easily become pillow shading



yeah it depends on where you want your light source to be, I was just saying generally it lies above (cause the sun is shining down on you most of the time) here's a better explanation on light and shadows


----------



## A r i a n e

elo-chan said:


> yeah it depends on where you want your light source to be, I was just saying generally it lies above (cause the sun is shining down on you most of the time) here's a better explanation on light and shadows



ooh I'll bookmark this


----------



## tifachu

I think that the most recent one is so cute, You're definitely have much potential and since youre so quick with things Im sure youll learn a lot fast. I agree a tablet will be very good for you, even if youre used to the mouse right now or it may take time to get used to using a tablet (I remember when I got my wacom intuos pro, I barely touched it for a whole _year_ or so.) Wiith a tablet you'll learn and pick up on skills easier, be able to experiment more, and be able to draw stuff much quicker. It's definitely an investment that will be worth it in the long run, especially if you're wanting to be really intensive about your art, open commissions, or do something professionally related to it. Not to say that you can't do all that with a mouse, but it will be a lot easier on you, and what you would get done in a week with a mouse you could get done in a day or two with a tablet!

Also, I would be interested in doing a trade if you are~


----------



## A r i a n e

tifachu said:


> I think that the most recent one is so cute, You're definitely have much potential and since youre so quick with things Im sure youll learn a lot fast. I agree a tablet will be very good for you, even if youre used to the mouse right now or it may take time to get used to using a tablet (I remember when I got my wacom intuos pro, I barely touched it for a whole _year_ or so.) Wiith a tablet you'll learn and pick up on skills easier, be able to experiment more, and be able to draw stuff much quicker. It's definitely an investment that will be worth it in the long run, especially if you're wanting to be really intensive about your art, open commissions, or do something professionally related to it. Not to say that you can't do all that with a mouse, but it will be a lot easier on you, and what you would get done in a week with a mouse you could get done in a day or two with a tablet!
> 
> Also, I would be interested in doing a trade if you are~



thank you so much tifachu ♥
If I do get a tablet (I think it's more like when now ahah), I know it's gonna be work cause I'll have to relearn a lot of things, but like you said, it'll be worth it cause I'll be able to do more and faster ^^
I don't see myself opening commissions any time soon (other than for tbt I mean) because I feel like I'm a long way from professional artists, but maybe one day, you never know 

I am definitely interested in trading with you!! I love your cute art ♥ that said I have accepted two trades already, and like I said they take me a long time - would it be okay if I let you know when I'm done with those trades to do one with you? that way I don't make you wait too long


----------



## Kazelle

i actually got a tablet yesterday to draw and it's very hard at first xD
you should've definitely get one though!

heres what i drew ~ x
when you aren't stuffed with orders i'd like to trade sometime maybe ^_^


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> i actually got a tablet yesterday to draw and it's very hard at first xD
> you should've definitely get one though!
> 
> heres what i drew ~ x
> when you aren't stuffed with orders i'd like to trade sometime maybe ^_^



I'm now 99% sure I'll be getting one for my birthday next month lol
I know it won't be easy at first, but it'll be worth it! I'm ready to learn ^^

I really like your drawing! I'd love to trade with you, I'll contact you once I'm done with the trades I have yet to finish <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Eek I would love to buy one with TBT!  I'm not very good at art so would you consider it? :')


----------



## A r i a n e

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Eek I would love to buy one with TBT!  I'm not very good at art so would you consider it? :')



ahh not for now hun I'm sorry, they take me way too long to start selling ;_; maybe when I have the tablet though, since they'll be faster to make ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

here are two new pieces for art trades 



Spoiler: for MayorMae



I was originally going to do it lineless but I messed it up somehow, so my lines are different than usual? Figuring out the proportions on her body was the hardest part ><





Spoiler: for Tee-Tee



99% sure this is my favorite piece yet, I absolutely loved doing it and I'm very proud of how she turned out ;_;
I tried another way to do lineless and managed to do it! I realized I hate doing lines so I just figured, I'll just skip them....
I loved her color scheme and her design and the little ghosts ♥



I'd love some feedback on these especially the 2nd one :')


----------



## Tee-Tee

A r i a n e said:


> here are two new pieces for art trades
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for MayorMae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going to do it lineless but I messed it up somehow, so my lines are different than usual? Figuring out the proportions on her body was the hardest part ><
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for Tee-Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% sure this is my favorite piece yet, I absolutely loved doing it and I'm very proud of how she turned out ;_;
> I tried another way to do lineless and managed to do it! I realized I hate doing lines so I just figured, I'll just skip them....
> I loved her color scheme and her design and the little ghosts ♥
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love some feedback on these especially the 2nd one :')



Haha, glad that I traded with ya! And gurl, that background thou! I adore this art work! And her ghost buddies lookin fab lol


----------



## Bunnilla

Oml that's so amazing they both look so cute <3 
The ghost grill looks so pretty and flowy, you draw chibis better than me lmao


----------



## A r i a n e

Tee-Tee said:


> Haha, glad that I traded with ya! And gurl, that background thou! I adore this art work! And her ghost buddies lookin fab lol



ahh thank you so much again and I'm so happy that you liked it :')
the background was a piece of work lol I was digging around lots of different brushes 
and I looove ghosts so I had to do them justice ♥



Bunnilla said:


> Oml that's so amazing they both look so cute <3
> The ghost grill looks so pretty and flowy, you draw chibis better than me lmao



THANK UUUU you're too kind ;_;
girl what are you talking about you're super talented


----------



## allainah

Tee-Tee said:


> Haha, glad that I traded with ya! And gurl, that background thou! I adore this art work! And her ghost buddies lookin fab lol



ahh omg i love the ghost!! and the sparkles in the eyes + blush. so so cute


----------



## lunatepic

ahhh I love the newest pieces, esp the lineless one (also I feel you, I hate doing lineart too rip :,,,D) it looks so cute and neat and professional ;w;


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> ahh omg i love the ghost!! and the sparkles in the eyes + blush. so so cute



thank you hun!! I knew you'd like the ghosts 



lunatepic said:


> ahhh I love the newest pieces, esp the lineless one (also I feel you, I hate doing lineart too rip :,,,D) it looks so cute and neat and professional ;w;



thank you so much! ♥ ;_;
isn't lineart a pain though? Maybe skipping it is cheating but idk, I have a thing for lineless art :')


----------



## lunatepic

A r i a n e said:


> thank you hun!! I knew you'd like the ghosts
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much! ♥ ;_;
> isn't lineart a pain though? Maybe skipping it is cheating but idk, I have a thing for lineless art :')



it is oml - it's just so time consuming and difficult and ugh I have no patience rip ;;
and skipping it definitely isn't cheating ahaha - lineless art is a unique style in itself (sometimes it's harder to do than lineart orz) I'd love to see you make more of it!!


----------



## A r i a n e

lunatepic said:


> it is oml - it's just so time consuming and difficult and ugh I have no patience rip ;;
> and skipping it definitely isn't cheating ahaha - lineless art is a unique style in itself (sometimes it's harder to do than lineart orz) I'd love to see you make more of it!!



I feel exactly the same way ;_; I'd rather make my colors and shading pretty  also it's very hard to do lines with a mouse

you made me feel better ♥
thank you, I'm pretty sure I'll do it more ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

her persona for Kazelle 



Spoiler



I'm definitely going to stick to lineless for now, I enjoy it a lot more :') Same for the soft/blurred shading, I figure cell shading will be easier to try on a tablet
my biggest struggle (besides lines) is anatomy, I try to use references but it's still hard for me to get the sizes right (her arms are a bit too long, I had a hard time with her face because she's sideways)
That said I'm pretty happy with how she turned out ^^


----------



## Kazelle

&#55357;&#56384; SHE LOOKS LOVELY T Y S M :0


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> �� SHE LOOKS LOVELY T Y S M :0



awww you're welcome!! she was really fun, I'm so glad you like her ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

my part for an art trade with Tifachu 



Spoiler



I loved drawing the plush animals ♥


----------



## Kazelle

thats so cuuute you'll improve in no time 
when are you planning to get a tablet?


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> thats so cuuute you'll improve in no time
> when are you planning to get a tablet?



ahhh thank you very much ♥
well my birthday's on September 18, so somewhere around then


----------



## Kazelle

A r i a n e said:


> ahhh thank you very much ♥
> well my birthday's on September 18, so somewhere around then


you're welcome!
oooh its coming up .o. can't wait


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> you're welcome!
> oooh its coming up .o. can't wait



same here!!


----------



## A r i a n e

having a little fun with flowers and symmetry



I don't feel like shading it so I think I'll leave it like this? I might go back to it later, I'm not sure what else to do with it ^^'
I was originally going to experiment new things but I figure it would be best to wait until I get my tablet so I have more options...
and it feels nice to do simple things from time to time

I'm gonna miss drawing on my vacation ;_;


----------



## A r i a n e

I've worked on chibi busts all week-end in between packing :')


I'm pretty happy with this style, it's less pressure because they're not shaded, I'm excited to add them to my shop in September ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

soooo my birthday's coming up and I've been looking up tablets, I'm wondering if anyone has more advice on which one to get?
I'm looking for something for beginners, and not too expensive - this one was recommended to me several times already
(other link) (sorry those are in french) - I think I'm gonna go for something like them? 
I'm gonna go browse stores this week-end to look at them irl and maybe ask for advice in stores 

and just so I didn't bump this just to talk here are some traditional things I did on vacation
Smol BOTW Link chibi:
I had a lot of fun with this one - it took me forever though and convinced me that I like digital art way more lol, but I quite like how he turned out ^^







tiny Lexy and tiny mayors:


----------



## Bunnilla

Those are so adorableeee <333 I love it all
And yes, I still recommend for you to get that tablet lol
I believe it's the cheapest, and nice for beginners 
I hope it works out and you find something like it irl, if not you can always just order online c:


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Those are so adorableeee <333 I love it all
> And yes, I still recommend for you to get that tablet lol
> I believe it's the cheapest, and nice for beginners
> I hope it works out and you find something like it irl, if not you can always just order online c:



thank youuu 
yeah, you were one of the people I mentioned who recommended it  
oh I was thinking of ordering online anyway, but if I can see what they look like before I do it'll be even better 
hopefully I'm 10 days away from having one!!!! *is excited*


----------



## Bunnilla

*is excited too, wants to see what amazing stuff you can do*
also it kinda takes awhile to get used to it, since it's like hand to eye cordination lol but you'll be fine ❤


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> *is excited too, wants to see what amazing stuff you can do*
> also it kinda takes awhile to get used to it, since it's like hand to eye cordination lol but you'll be fine ❤



aaaawww ♥
oh yeah I know, I wasn't expecting otherwise lol, I'll be patient


----------



## Jint

there's even cheaper tablet brands but I defo recommend wacom!! no regrets
been with wacom since the beginning, and still using it now 6 v 6 
​


----------



## A r i a n e

Jint said:


> there's even cheaper tablet brands but I defo recommend wacom!! no regrets
> been with wacom since the beginning, and still using it now 6 v 6
> ​



thanks Jint! I'm a big fan of yours so if you say it's good, I believe you  I don't mind if they're a little more expensive than others, I'd rather have a good brand


----------



## Milleram

I also use a Wacom and my sister, who's an amazing artist, uses one as well. From what I understand it's a good brand, so I think it's a pretty safe bet. c:


----------



## A r i a n e

amye.miller said:


> I also use a Wacom and my sister, who's an amazing artist, uses one as well. From what I understand it's a good brand, so I think it's a pretty safe bet. c:



yeah that's what I'm gathering ^^ thank you for your input ♥


----------



## Aazia

Since its september im guessing your looking for more art trades  can I send a reference of my art?


----------



## A r i a n e

Aazia said:


> Since its september im guessing your looking for more art trades  can I send a reference of my art?



Ohh I forgot to update that, I still have one trade to finish and comissions so at the moment I'm pretty busy ;_; but feel free to post examples anyway and if I have time later on I'll get back to you


----------



## A r i a n e

here are two new chibis 
these are probably the last ones I do on my laptop for now, because my birthday is next week and I should (hopefully) be getting my tablet then!!
but these were very fun to draw all the same ♥


----------



## Milleram

A r i a n e said:


> here are two new chibis
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art trade with Luxanna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art trade with amye.miller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are probably the last ones I do on my laptop for now, because my birthday is next week and I should (hopefully) be getting my tablet then!!
> but these were very fun to draw all the same ♥



Thank you again! I hope you do end up getting a tablet, and that you have fun experimenting with it. c:


----------



## A r i a n e

amye.miller said:


> Thank you again! I hope you do end up getting a tablet, and that you have fun experimenting with it. c:



of course! ♥
oh I am, I'm just not sure what day it will be


----------



## Bunnilla

Ahh the 2 latest chibis are so cute <3 Keep up the amazing work ❤


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Ahh the 2 latest chibis are so cute <3 Keep up the amazing work ❤



aawww thank you very much bun


----------



## A r i a n e

it's midnight in France and it's officially my birthday!!!! which means I'm old which means that I will be getting my tablet this week aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
so I'm super excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just so I didn't bump this just to talk about little old me here's my latest thingy, it's my smol mayor with my favorite flowers
(my latest chibis are in the original post )


----------



## Bunnilla

Happy early Birthday Ariane! ❤❤❤
That piece looks so beautiful, the flowers are so bright  
I can't wait to see what you'll make <3


----------



## YunaMoon

Happy Mega Birthday Ariane!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Happy early Birthday Ariane! ❤❤❤
> That piece looks so beautiful, the flowers are so bright
> I can't wait to see what you'll make <3



aahh thank you so much bun!! ♥
(it's not early for me )
and yep, I do like colors that are so *bright *they'll almost blind you with their *fiery vibrance*!!
I can't wait to see what I'll make too  



YunaMoon said:


> Happy Mega Birthday Ariane!!!



thank you very much  ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

YOU GUYS! I got my tablet on my birthday ;________;






I've been playing around with it and photoshop (my go-to program always) and it feels amazing, it's a lifechanger when drawing...I'm super excited to gradually evolve from drawing with my mouse -> drawing with this beauty

anyways
I've been playing Paper Mario Color Splash and having so much fun with it, so I decided to draw our favorite mustached hero with my brand new baby!



It was my first try at doing a "big" pixel drawing, it was so much fun! It was also my first big animation and I had a hard time with it but finally made it work :')

In the future I'm going to keep practicing lineless art (I like doing it more, even with a tablet - lines are hard ugh), but not pixel I think cause it's very time consuming lol

time to draw all THE THINGS (and rescue poor Princess Peach - again)


----------



## Yuzu

Intuos yessss! I have intuos too but like a super old version. What kind is that one?
Your art is so unique~ you totally deserve it!


----------



## A r i a n e

Yuzu said:


> Intuos yessss! I have intuos too but like a super old version. What kind is that one?
> Your art is so unique~ you totally deserve it!



ohh you changed your username 
It's a small Wacom Intuos ART! I got this one because I was told it was good for beginners (and it was the cheapest, lol)

thank you sooo so much ;_; that's super sweet of you ♥


----------



## Kazelle

ooh you finally have your tablet! 
i have the exact same one. one thing that bothers me is the pen >.< its so fat and barrel-ly and my hands hurt when using it a lot.

the mario pixel is super cute by the way!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> ooh you finally have your tablet!
> i have the exact same one. one thing that bothers me is the pen >.< its so fat and barrel-ly and my hands hurt when using it a lot.
> 
> the mario pixel is super cute by the way!



I do!! 
the pen doesn't bother me much but maybe that's because I haven't used it for hours on end yet lmao
the problem I have right now is lines - I can't seem to make pretty curves, but I think it might be because photoshop isn't the best program for drawing? I'll keep working at it 

and thank you! ♥


----------



## Kazelle

i've never used photoshop for drawing, but i've seen plenty of people draw wonderful art with it!
how does it feel to finally have pressure on digital drawings lol


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> i've never used photoshop for drawing, but i've seen plenty of people draw wonderful art with it!
> how does it feel to finally have pressure on digital drawings lol



yeah me too! which is what makes me think there's a problem with the configuration of my tablet so I'm looking around for solutions... hopefully I can fix it soon
IT IS LIFE CHANGING pen pressure is everything oh my god


----------



## Milleram

That Mario pixel is SO cute! I love the animations! Pixel art can definitely be time consuming though, especially if you're making something larger. That's why I mainly stick to tiny pixels. XD


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Wow. You have just gotten better and better! It was amazing watching you grow and improve as an artist  All of this is fantastic!


----------



## A r i a n e

amye.miller said:


> That Mario pixel is SO cute! I love the animations! Pixel art can definitely be time consuming though, especially if you're making something larger. That's why I mainly stick to tiny pixels. XD



thank you so much!  yeah it is lmao, that's why I won't be doing them too often. I find small pixels harder though, all that detail! 



Arize said:


> Wow. You have just gotten better and better! It was amazing watching you grow and improve as an artist  All of this is fantastic!



awww thank you!! ♥♥


----------



## Jeonggwa

congrats on the new tablet!
i can't wait to see the gorgeous art you will create with it hehhe
I won't post much for many reasons but I'm here to tell you that I'll always be lurking...
the colors are of your mario pixel are so vivid! if you are comforable without lines keep going  Making lineart has become one my least favorite steps but I can't do without it because I need to know where to place details and my sketches are too rough to understand what belongs where eee
so I'm basically painting and blending the lineart later or decrease its opacity/partly erase it = . = it's impressive when people don't need lineart at all but still manage to give things a shape ya!!!

You are already improving heaps and I hope you see that *--* I hear people improve with a tablet faster because they don't have to worry about producing waste (in form of paper) or running out of ink so they scribble to their heart's content and have all colors available!
Relatively long message before I disappear for a bit //leaves flower petals and vanishes into glitter particles lmaoo


----------



## A r i a n e

Yonkorin said:


> .



aww thank you!! that means so much!
(I love vivid, vibrant colors hehe)
I really do like lineless art, both to look at and to draw ^^ I'm not doing anything too complicated yet so I don't have the problem you have with sketches, but it is something I thought would trouble me in the future when I go into more details.... I guess I'll have to practice making super clear, detailed sketches :')
It's true that having a tablet is very liberating ;_; I never really drew on paper so I never had the trouble of running out of materials (I'm kinda worried when I press the pen on my tablet too hard lmao), and I find digital art easier like you said for colors, and correcting your progress etc :') I like to choose all of my colors after I'm done with the drawing and I tend to change things all the time
I hope you don't disappear too long ): I always love to see new art from you, it's such an inspiration ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

it's been a couple weeks since I started this drawing but with real life and signature comissions and stuff, I only just now finished it ;_;
It's my first big, detailed, lineless drawing done with my wacom tablet, I'm very proud of how she turned out, it's a style I'm going to stick to 
I need more practice with anatomy (that was what took me the longest, I couldn't make her hands look perfect ><)
This was done with Photoshop and a program called Lazy Nezumi (that allows me to make extremely smooth lines on photoshop) and my tablet!


----------



## mocha.

wow that looks amazing!! you're so talented!!
the colours & everything flow so nicely and i love the detail you've put into the hair!
bravo


----------



## A r i a n e

mocha. said:


> wow that looks amazing!! you're so talented!!
> the colours & everything flow so nicely and i love the detail you've put into the hair!
> bravo



wowww thank you so much, that's so nice of you to say! :') ♥


----------



## Kazelle

so pretty o^^^o
i can see you've already improved alot with a tablet


----------



## EvieEvening23

Lexi looks so cool!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kazelle said:


> so pretty o^^^o
> i can see you've already improved alot with a tablet





EvieEvening23 said:


> Lexi looks so cool!



thank you both so much! it means a lot to me ;_;

my next drawing is going to be a dancing Tinkerbell for my sister's birthday! what's going to be harder for me is that I'm doing it on a huge format (1700x2500px - must bigger than I'm used to) so I can print it for her, and I'm planning on doing a background, and I only have 9 days until her birthday LMAO 

I literally just started 10 minutes ago but I have a rough outline 







send positive vibes please and thank you


----------



## dedenne

I used to love tinkerbell, and uhh still do lmao 
That's a really good start!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Dedenne2 said:


> I used to love tinkerbell, and uhh still do lmao
> That's a really good start!!!



thank you 
I like Tinkerbell too, partly because she's not too hard to draw lmao


----------



## EvieEvening23

tinkerbell looks good so far


----------



## A r i a n e

EvieEvening23 said:


> tinkerbell looks good so far



thank you 

A lot of things are going to changed and colors will be fixed but I'm pleased with my progress so far!






I also officially hate hands and feet A LOT, like, WHY


----------



## dizzy bone

Your lineless drawings are so cute! Make more pixels! :'D


----------



## A r i a n e

dizzy bone said:


> Your lineless drawings are so cute! Make more pixels! :'D



thank you!! ♥
oh god, pixel is so much more difficult, I'd love to make more but for smaller things and a little later :')


----------



## Bunnilla

omg Lexy looks so beautiful, THE HAIR IS JUST ❤❤❤❤ THIS TYPE OF STYLE IS AMAZING *-*
That pixel is so cute too <3 
All your recent art is just so fkfjfjfjfjr keep up the great work :')


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> omg Lexy looks so beautiful, THE HAIR IS JUST ❤❤❤❤ THIS TYPE OF STYLE IS AMAZING *-*
> That pixel is so cute too <3
> All your recent art is just so fkfjfjfjfjr keep up the great work :')



THANK YOUUU I'm so glad you like it! it's the style I want to stick to  I was really proud of the hair :')
and I will do my best to keep it up


----------



## allainah

ahh omg i'm just seeing your new drawing of lexy ;---; 
you're art has improved so much with the tablet , and you were already so so good.
you're very talented love!!


----------



## Kazelle

^
lineless art is actually really hard in my opinion ;o; so you're doing really well!
i think lineless art is really challenging, so since you've gone down that path you'll probably learn so many thingsssss .o.
i thought the anatomy on the lineless art of lexy wasn't bad. it may not be perfect, but from what i can tell, its definitely an improvement from when you did your wonderful art with a mouse!


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> ahh omg i'm just seeing your new drawing of lexy ;---;
> you're art has improved so much with the tablet , and you were already so so good.
> you're very talented love!!



ahh thank you so much sweetie!! I look forward to improving more :')



Kazelle said:


> ^
> lineless art is actually really hard in my opinion ;o; so you're doing really well!
> i think lineless art is really challenging, so since you've gone down that path you'll probably learn so many thingsssss .o.
> i thought the anatomy on the lineless art of lexy wasn't bad. it may not be perfect, but from what i can tell, its definitely an improvement from when you did your wonderful art with a mouse!



thank youuu ♥
I've been told by several people already that lineless art was harder but I actually find it easier, probably because I've never been good at lines ;_; I like not having to worry about them ^^
the tablet has changed everything lol it's all so much easier, now when I think about drawing with my mouse I'm like....how did I have the patience for this


----------



## A r i a n e

progress on Tinkerbell:






things I still have to do: shade, add *tons *of details, complete background, change colors into prettier ones
days left until my sister's birthday: 7
level of freaking out: 8/10


----------



## dedenne

Even if you don't get it done on time, I think your sister would be extremely grateful for the time and effort you've put into it <3


----------



## A r i a n e

Dedenne2 said:


> Even if you don't get it done on time, I think your sister would be extremely grateful for the time and effort you've put into it <3



aww, I hope so! ♥

I won't have time to continue tomorrow but I plan on basically drawing all week-end


----------



## A r i a n e

Shading and highlighting on Tink is complete!!!! (except I forgot to add sparkles to her hair so I'll do that later) (now that I'm looking at it again she left side of the skirt needs more shading as well and her bust needs a bit more texture)







I decided to use gradients to shade her hair, use cell shading on the rest of her, and add gradients highlights on the right side

here's a close-up on her hair and face because I'm really proud of it 



Spoiler











days left until my sister's birthday: 6
things to do: shade and complete background 

I might be a few days late but honestly I'm having so much fun and putting so much effort into it I don't think she'll mind :')


----------



## ~Unicorn~

100th reply! These things are so cute


----------



## A r i a n e

~Unicorn~ said:


> 100th reply! These things are so cute



thank you!! ♥

This is where I'm at with Tinkerbell...good news is I'll most likely be done by my sister's birthday, bad news is I don't know what to do with what's left of the background ><


----------



## EvieEvening23

I think it looks completely fine without a background. But maybe try a plain light blue background? idk


----------



## A r i a n e

IT
IS
FINISHED

I fixed my background problem by painting with brushes so it wouldn't be too plain
I added sparkles and highlighs on the right, shadows on the left

I'll maybe post it in its original size on DA after I gift it to my sister ♥

I would love feedback on this, as it is my biggest drawing yet ;_;


sorry for the watermark


----------



## Mary

A r i a n e said:


> IT
> IS
> FINISHED
> 
> I fixed my background problem by painting with brushes so it wouldn't be too plain
> I added sparkles and highlighs on the right, shadows on the left
> 
> I'll maybe post it in its original size on DA after I gift it to my sister ♥
> 
> I would love feedback on this, as it is my biggest drawing yet ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the watermark


OMG IT'S SO CUTE!! Love her pose!


----------



## A r i a n e

Mary said:


> OMG IT'S SO CUTE!! Love her pose!





Thank you so much


----------



## lunatepic

omigosh the tinkerbell piece is so good!! I love the colours and her pose and everything - you're really good at lineless art ;w; can't wait to see what else you can do with your tablet ahaha


----------



## Luxanna

Your art piece is really beautiful, and this is going to be a wonderful art piece for your sister.

The only thing I noticed was  the thumb on the left side of the artwork ( the hand near your signature) should be on the other side of the hand ( I think) it looks odd, you may have to reposition the hand 
example


----------



## A r i a n e

lunatepic said:


> omigosh the tinkerbell piece is so good!! I love the colours and her pose and everything - you're really good at lineless art ;w; can't wait to see what else you can do with your tablet ahaha



ahhh thank you so much, that means a lot to me :')



Luxanna said:


> Your art piece is really beautiful, and this is going to be a wonderful art piece for your sister.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was  the thumb on the left side of the artwork ( the hand near your signature) should be on the other side of the hand ( I think) it looks odd, you may have to reposition the hand
> example



thank you very much! I can't wait to give it to her tomorrow ♥
ahh yes, I hoped that wouldn't look too weird, I spent forever on her hands and when I noticed that I didn't have the strength to redo it because it was so hard ;_; I told myself she was maybe turning her arm another way, so the arm near the signature shows the back of her hand and the other one her palm? not sure if that works but I'll leave it like this, I don't think I'll be able to make it better ^^'


----------



## A r i a n e

Mayor Ariane is ready for Halloween ♥

I really like using gradients to shade!


----------



## dedenne

Your art is amazing with that tablet thingy!
The improvement is HUGE


----------



## Sloom

I love that Witch mayor drawing. I'm an absolute sucker for lineless drawings and I really find these adorable! Keep up the good work! ~


----------



## A r i a n e

Dedenne2 said:


> Your art is amazing with that tablet thingy!
> The improvement is HUGE





Gingersnap35 said:


> I love that Witch mayor drawing. I'm an absolute sucker for lineless drawings and I really find these adorable! Keep up the good work! ~



thank you so much!! ♥

I'm finally able to draw again after hurting my hand last week ;_;
So I drew my little Biskit with his Halloween candy stash 



This was really an excuse to experiment with new brushes - I may have gone a little overboard with it but they were so fun to use I couldn't help myself
I recomend clicking it to view full size, the effects show up better ^^


----------



## EvieEvening23

Biskit and the candy remind me of pillows or fuzzy socks. It's a digital plushie!


----------



## H1nohime

Wow, Biscuit is so cute with his little candy stash  
Your art has definitely improved with a tablet -- just looking at your first post you can see!


----------



## A r i a n e

EvieEvening23 said:


> Biskit and the candy remind me of pillows or fuzzy socks. It's a digital plushie!



well that's possibly the best compliment I could have gotten on it :')



H1nohime said:


> Wow, Biscuit is so cute with his little candy stash
> Your art has definitely improved with a tablet -- just looking at your first post you can see!



thank you so much! ♥

practicing a little more with brushes - I think it can completely change a drawing's style and really give it a pop!
I struggle a LOT with faces, spending forever on them, but hair is definitely my favorite thing to draw



10 more days to draw spooky things


----------



## dedenne

A r i a n e said:


> I like scissors


Omg wtfffffffff????!!!!!! That's amazing!!!!!!! I love that style!!!!!!!!
and exclamation marks....


----------



## A r i a n e

Dedenne2 said:


> Omg wtfffffffff????!!!!!! That's amazing!!!!!!! I love that style!!!!!!!!
> and exclamation marks....



thank you! I'll practice it some more later 

Mario Odyssey has officially taken over my life, but I'm still going to draw some Halloween things until Tuesday!


----------



## dedenne

Ooo cute!


----------



## A r i a n e

smol ghosty


----------



## A r i a n e

La nuit, tous les chats sont gris...
(at night, all cats are grey)


----------



## A r i a n e

Happy Halloween everyone! I hope your day is full of candy and spookiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lucky's all ready to celebrate and scare his fellow villagers with cute pumpkin masks


----------



## EloquentElixir

Hi Arianne, your art is so cute and I enjoy watching you improve <3
Do you take requests? ;;​


----------



## A r i a n e

EloquentElixir said:


> Hi Arianne, your art is so cute and I enjoy watching you improve <3
> Do you take requests? ;;​



awww thank you so much! ♥
I'm not for now, I'm sorry ;_; since I'm still beginning with the tablet it takes me a long time to finish drawings and I have a long list of subjects I'm going to try and draw in November! I'm sure I will later on though, when I get more practice


----------



## A r i a n e

I haven't played the game, but I adore Katrielle's design ♥ I really enjoyed drawing her, especially her hair!
My sister is a fan of the series, so this was partly for her


----------



## dedenne

Ooohhhh yeeeeeesssss that is precious!!!!! The colours are so soft and omfg I think I'm going to die *______*


----------



## A r i a n e

Dedenne2 said:


> Ooohhhh yeeeeeesssss that is precious!!!!! The colours are so soft and omfg I think I'm going to die *______*



thank youu (a little late) ♥

*

sooo I fell completely in love with Mario Odyssey (I finished the main story and am working on getting all power moons)
One of my favorite thing about it is the different kingdoms and their locals which are, let's be honest, ALL SO ADORABLE!

So I drew my favorites :')



The Shiverians are honestly the cutest thing ever I would DIE for plushies of them!!

btw, the brushes I mostly use are Kyle Webster's!


----------



## EvieEvening23

A r i a n e said:


> thank youu (a little late) ♥
> 
> *
> 
> sooo I fell completely in love with Mario Odyssey (I finished the main story and am working on getting all power moons)
> One of my favorite thing about it is the different kingdoms and their locals which are, let's be honest, ALL SO ADORABLE!
> 
> So I drew are my favorites :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shiverians are honestly the cutest thing ever I would DIE for plushies of them!!
> 
> btw, the brushes I mostly use are Kyle Webster's!



cute! I like the Shiveran designs too.


----------



## mocha.

A r i a n e said:


> thank youu (a little late) ♥
> 
> *
> 
> sooo I fell completely in love with Mario Odyssey (I finished the main story and am working on getting all power moons)
> One of my favorite thing about it is the different kingdoms and their locals which are, let's be honest, ALL SO ADORABLE!
> 
> So I drew my favorites :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shiverians are honestly the cutest thing ever I would DIE for plushies of them!!
> 
> btw, the brushes I mostly use are Kyle Webster's!



THESE ARE AMAZING!!
i just love ur art style it's so cute

u HAVE to teach me ur photoshop skills i'm such a noob when it comes to texture patterns and stuff lol I'M TRYING !!!

i get excited everytime u post, ur just so talented!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Your art is totally adorable!


----------



## A r i a n e

EvieEvening23 said:


> cute! I like the Shiveran designs too.



Thanks! ^^ aren’t they the cutest? I love the little noise they make too!



mocha. said:


> THESE ARE AMAZING!!
> i just love ur art style it's so cute
> 
> u HAVE to teach me ur photoshop skills i'm such a noob when it comes to texture patterns and stuff lol I'M TRYING !!!
> 
> i get excited everytime u post, ur just so talented!



!!!! Aaaaaahh thank you so much for this, it means a lot ;_;
I don’t know that I have a style yet but I do love practicing lineless and nice brushes 

I can show you some techniques if you want? If there’s anything specific I can help you with I’d be happy to <3
For these I only used the one brush and some pixellated patterns ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Your art is totally adorable!



Aahh thank you!! <3


----------



## buniichu

Hai ^˛^ Do you do requests?


----------



## A r i a n e

dawn_crossing said:


> Hai ^˛^ Do you do requests?




Hi! Not for now, sorry :/


----------



## buniichu

A r i a n e said:


> Hi! Not for now, sorry :/



Oh okay ^^


----------



## mocha.

A r i a n e said:


> Thanks! ^^ aren’t they the cutest? I love the little noise they make too!
> 
> 
> 
> !!!! Aaaaaahh thank you so much for this, it means a lot ;_;
> I don’t know that I have a style yet but I do love practicing lineless and nice brushes
> 
> I can show you some techniques if you want? If there’s anything specific I can help you with I’d be happy to <3
> For these I only used the one brush and some pixellated patterns ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aahh thank you!! <3


OMG honestly that would be the best! It’s mainly the texture overlay? I think that’s what it’s called! Like how you made those lines on the sombrero and stuff. I’ve followed tutorials to try it but it doesn’t work for me! 

And you can definitely see your style developing, I’m so excited to see where you’ll be at a year from now because it’s already amazing!


----------



## A r i a n e

mocha. said:


> OMG honestly that would be the best! It’s mainly the texture overlay? I think that’s what it’s called! Like how you made those lines on the sombrero and stuff. I’ve followed tutorials to try it but it doesn’t work for me!
> 
> And you can definitely see your style developing, I’m so excited to see where you’ll be at a year from now because it’s already amazing!



yep, you could call it textures! When I do effects like this I mostly use patterns, for these I'm pretty sure the ones I used came from this set:
https://ormanclark.deviantart.com/art/20-Repeatable-Pixel-Patterns-193165241
(there's more on DA if you type "pixel patterns")

I upload those into photoshop and then create a new pattern layer (I'm not sure of the exact translation, my photoshop's in French), clip that pattern layer to the one I want to use it on, and I like to use soft light as the blending mode, then reduce opacity ^^

and aaaaw thank you so much again for your kinds words :'))) I could say the same about your art! ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

more Odyssey art! this time I wanted to draw the softest princess of all, Peach ♥


Spoiler: game spoiler kinda?



Peach is adorable as always, and her new outfits are all so pretty! *need to draw them all*
I love that she travels the world on her own after the game! ♥





^ in which I noticed Peach’s bangs are literally the shape of a peach


----------



## mocha.

A r i a n e said:


> more Odyssey art! this time I wanted to draw the softest princess of all, Peach ♥
> 
> 
> Spoiler: game spoiler kinda?
> 
> 
> 
> Peach is adorable as always, and her new outfits are all so pretty! *need to draw them all*
> I love that she travels the world on her own after the game! ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ in which I noticed Peach’s bangs are literally the shape of a peach



amazing as always!! i love the way you've drawn the hair in this one and your anatomy is also amazing!
i never noticed her fringe was in the shape of a peach until now either lmao!

and thanks so much i've always wondered how to do it, next time i'm drawing i'll try and do that!! <333


----------



## A r i a n e

mocha. said:


> amazing as always!! i love the way you've drawn the hair in this one and your anatomy is also amazing!
> i never noticed her fringe was in the shape of a peach until now either lmao!
> 
> and thanks so much i've always wondered how to do it, next time i'm drawing i'll try and do that!! <333



aah thank you! ♥ anatomy is what I struggle with the most so your comment made me happy :')
Isn't it hilarious??? I've been playing Mario games for 15 years and I've literally never noticed that lmaoo. I love that I keep finding details like that after so many years ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

Dropping in to say that oh heck all your latest pieces like that Princess Peach look so beautiful, I can see that tablet really helped you improve :') There's just so much details and texture, anatomy is spot on, keep up the beautiful work ❤❤


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Dropping in to say that oh heck all your latest pieces like that Princess Peach look so beautiful, I can see that tablet really helped you improve :') There's just so much details and texture, anatomy is spot on, keep up the beautiful work ❤❤



Buuuuuuunnn thank you so much ;___; that all makes me so happy! ♥ 

you know you were one of the people who convinced me to get that tablet and you were so right! :') I enjoy it so much, I keep being torn between wanting to draw and wanting to play Nintendo games lmao


----------



## Bunnilla

Lmao, well you'll find your time for both )
Can't wait to see your future pieces <3


----------



## lunatepic

hhhh all your latest stuff is just so cute and clean and really professional looking! the textures and bright colours you use are just so aesthetically pleasing and kind of story-book esque? I can definitely imagine a lot of people wanting to buy your art, if you ever do commissions one day :>


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunnilla said:


> Lmao, well you'll find your time for both )
> Can't wait to see your future pieces <3



of course I will! 



lunatepic said:


> hhhh all your latest stuff is just so cute and clean and really professional looking! the textures and bright colours you use are just so aesthetically pleasing and kind of story-book esque? I can definitely imagine a lot of people wanting to buy your art, if you ever do commissions one day :>



WHAT- omg I'm blushing so much!!! story-book esque?  thank you!!! 
I do love bright colors ;_; 
Comissions is definitely something I would love to do, but in my opinion I need a lot more practice, I still spend way too long on one piece lmao
I'll probably do some for tbt in coming months first ^^


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Since all of your drawings are amazing, I'd really like to see one of Punchy. I'll give you 25 tbt for it and then make it my avatar...


----------



## A r i a n e

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Since all of your drawings are amazing, I'd really like to see one of Punchy. I'll give you 25 tbt for it and then make it my avatar...



thank you for your interest, but I don't take comissions or requests for now ^^


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Oh... dies inside Your artwork is sooo amazing! sorry for bothering u...


----------



## A r i a n e

_Can you paint with all the colors of the wind?_



My sister asked me to draw Pocahontas, so this is what I did for her ♥

This was my first time drawing a profile, and I really like how she turned out!
Hair is my absolute favorite to draw so this one was pure joy :')

ps: please click to see it original size/non blurry ^^

this will be my last piece for a while I think, Christmas is coming up and I want to make as many diy gifts for my family and friends as I can, so it'll be a busy month! I also have a week-end to London planned for next week that I'm super excited about ♥


----------



## Stepheroo

absolutely gorgeous. i'm so incredibly jealous (but in the most supportive way fathomable) of your talent.
first time drawing a profile????? WHat??? IT LOOKS INCREDIBLE UGH. hit me in the face with your art so i can die happy ok


----------



## A r i a n e

Stepheroo said:


> absolutely gorgeous. i'm so incredibly jealous (but in the most supportive way fathomable) of your talent.
> first time drawing a profile????? WHat??? IT LOOKS INCREDIBLE UGH. hit me in the face with your art so i can die happy ok



asdfghj thank youuu you're so nice ;_; I'll hit you in the face with gratitude and my appreciation


----------



## dedenne

Ooh I love that!
Your Photoshop skills are A+


----------



## A r i a n e

A r i a n e said:


> _Can you paint with all the colors of the wind?_
> 
> 
> 
> My sister asked me to draw Pocahontas, so this is what I did for her ♥
> 
> This was my first time drawing a profile, and I really like how she turned out!
> Hair is my absolute favorite to draw so this one was pure joy :')
> 
> ps: please click to see it original size/non blurry ^^
> 
> this will be my last piece for a while I think, Christmas is coming up and I want to make as many diy gifts for my family and friends as I can, so it'll be a busy month! I also have a week-end to London planned for next week that I'm super excited about ♥




Reposting on new page 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> Ooh I love that!
> Your Photoshop skills are A+





Thank you!!


----------



## Stepheroo

I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THAT PIECE. every flyaway hair looks so intricate


----------



## A r i a n e

Stepheroo said:


> I STILL CAN'T GET OVER THAT PIECE. every flyaway hair looks so intricate



♥ ♥ ♥
it means a lot that you said that because the hair is my favorite part to draw always, I have so much fun with it ;___;


----------



## A r i a n e

ahhh I haven't posted here in forever so let's catch up

Here's my most recent drawing, it's-a-me! I needed a new deviantID, so I chibi'd myself, and I've never looked cuter 



I also designed a new OC that I really really love:



Spoiler: Selene, the Cosmos Queen



Here's her toyhouse page with info about her



The only drawing I had time to do in December was this one, for Issi, as part of the Secret Santa Exchange:


And on a totally different subject, this is part of the reason why I didn't have time to draw in December: I made custom Christmas cards and bookmarks for my family and friends!
The bookmarks I made on photoshop, but the cards are entirely paper, that I cut and assembled myself. It took forever but I honestly had so much fun, and people were happy, so I was happy too. 



Spoiler: Here they are in case you're interested



The pictures aren't very good ><

Cards:















Bookmarks:












and we're all caught up!
My only resolution for 2018 (cause I can never keep them anyway) is to draw lots and lots and improve and learn tons of new things


----------



## pinkcotton

THE QUEEN IS BACK YES


----------



## PunchyTheCat

wow.


----------



## Milleram

Those Christmas cards and bookmarks are absolutely gorgeous! *O* I also love your most recent drawings!


----------



## A r i a n e

pinkcotton said:


> THE QUEEN IS BACK YES





PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> wow.



♥ 



amye.miller said:


> Those Christmas cards and bookmarks are absolutely gorgeous! *O* I also love your most recent drawings!



thank you so much!! I love working with paper, I wish I could have 48 hours day to have time to do that and draw, ahah


----------



## A r i a n e

some gifts for nice people ♥

For EvieEvening23



for Jint


----------



## Jeonggwa

I bet you are as cute as your art
LOOKACHU 
If I drew myself it would be a beansprout...

You are so crazily creative wahh that’s a lot of cards and bookmarks
And your drawing of Jint’s star bby is on point i mean he is surrounded by sparkles
//pinches cheeks// such a cute baby face!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Yonkorin said:


> I bet you are as cute as your art
> LOOKACHU
> If I drew myself it would be a beansprout...
> 
> You are so crazily creative wahh that’s a lot of cards and bookmarks
> And your drawing of Jint’s star bby is on point i mean he is surrounded by sparkles
> //pinches cheeks// such a cute baby face!!




don't be silly, we're all super cute here, especially as smol chibis 
ahhhh thank you!! ;_; I love love love making cards, and my sister's birthday is coming up, good occasion to make one more 
I do love sparkles everywhere I might have gone a little overboard but like you said, he's a star boy so I figured, why not :')


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Oh man! Not only can you make the BEST signatures ever, you can also do the best drawings too! ;o; honestly jealous! Hahaha. I’ve been thinking of doing lifeless drawings too but seeing yours ;o; Man these are really good c: I love the colors and how natural looking the images look <3 simply love looking at these


----------



## A r i a n e

SoraDeathEater said:


> Oh man! Not only can you make the BEST signatures ever, you can also do the best drawings too! ;o; honestly jealous! Hahaha. I’ve been thinking of doing lifeless drawings too but seeing yours ;o; Man these are really good c: I love the colors and how natural looking the images look <3 simply love looking at these



omg thank you!! :')) 
Lineless art is super satisfying to do! I'm not just saying that because I can't draw lines for anything lmao, I think lineless gives the drawings a little something more, I love seeing other artists do it too ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix

ahh why didn't I see this thread with new posts *-*
Every piece of your art tops the previous one. you're like continuously improving. Both with your art and signatures. You always choose really nice colours! You make great lineless art too ^^

I had a little nosy at your deviantart and I love the SMO fanart you did, it's so cute! As well as the Poccahontas art, it looks flawless c:

Keep up the good work! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

MayorOfMagix said:


> ahh why didn't I see this thread with new posts *-*
> Every piece of your art tops the previous one. you're like continuously improving. Both with your art and signatures. You always choose really nice colours! You make great lineless art too ^^
> 
> I had a little nosy at your deviantart and I love the SMO fanart you did, it's so cute! As well as the Poccahontas art, it looks flawless c:
> 
> Keep up the good work! <3



aaahh thank you so much!! that's so kind of you ;_;

here are some more gifts 

for lunatepic



for pinkcotton


----------



## Diancie

ayyy your drawing skills are almost as good as your skill of patience


----------



## A r i a n e

Diancie said:


> ayyy your drawing skills are almost as good as your skill of patience



LMAO I sure learned a lot of patience with all of these! thank you :')


----------



## A r i a n e

so I just finished my most complicated, detailed, longest drawing yet!!

Do any of you guys know the tv show The Magicians? It airs on syfy and is based on the book trilogy of the same name? Well it's one of my favorite tv shows, I am obsessed with it but that's not the point
Anyways, I learned last week that two actors from the show, including my favorite actress from it, who plays my favorite female character - _Olivia Taylor Dudley, who plays Alice Quinn_ - would be coming to the Paris Manga con this week-end!! The first thing I did when I learned that (after buying tickets) was start to draw this piece, in the hope of having it signed and gifting it to her! The con is tomorrow, I hope I'll get there soon enough to meet her, give it to her, and that she'll like it as much as I did drawing it :')

This is Alice Quinn as a niffin (a being of pure magic) in season 2, off to travel the universe and do beautiful magic


----------



## Tinkalila

your art is so beautiful!! i especially love your drawing of peach! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

Tinkalila said:


> your art is so beautiful!! i especially love your drawing of peach! <3



aww thank you!! 



A r i a n e said:


> so I just finished my most complicated, detailed, longest drawing yet!!
> 
> Do any of you guys know the tv show The Magicians? It airs on syfy and is based on the book trilogy of the same name? Well it's one of my favorite tv shows, I am obsessed with it but that's not the point
> Anyways, I learned last week that two actors from the show, including my favorite actress from it, who plays my favorite female character - _Olivia Taylor Dudley, who plays Alice Quinn_ - would be coming to the Paris Manga con this week-end!! The first thing I did when I learned that (after buying tickets) was start to draw this piece, in the hope of having it signed and gifting it to her! The con is tomorrow, I hope I'll get there soon enough to meet her, give it to her, and that she'll like it as much as I did drawing it :')
> 
> This is Alice Quinn as a niffin (a being of pure magic) in season 2, off to travel the universe and do beautiful magic
> 
> Please see full size for magical details!
> On deviantart



Follow up on this!!
Paris Manga was yesterday and it was the. best. day
Two actors from The Magicians came (_Olivia Taylor Dudley who plays Alice and Arjun Gupta who plays Penny_), they answered fan questions for half an hour and then signed pictures for fans
I went to see them for the signing and _gave Olivia my drawing, who said she loved it!!!_ she was so kind, she got up to kiss me when I gave it to her (,,!!,!,!!,!,!!) and I was legit shaking cause I was so nervous and happy lmaoo
I had written her a long note behind the drawing, that I signed with my name and social media name (wearthesun), and an hour after the signing I got a notification that she started following me on instagram agdgfzhjfghjf
This post has nothing to do with art I'm sorry but I had such a great day I wanted to share :')

ps: watch The Magicians everyone it is GREAT


----------



## A r i a n e

me in the beginning of February: gonna draw all the things!
also me: buys Pokemon ultra sun and plays all the time
*sighs*

so because of pokemon (and laziness) I haven't drawn anything in over a month and a half >< here's a headshot of my OC Selene to get me used to it again ahh why is drawing so hard


----------



## Dracule

A r i a n e said:


> me in the beginning of February: gonna draw all the things!
> also me: buys Pokemon ultra sun and plays all the time
> *sighs*
> 
> so because of pokemon (and laziness) I haven't drawn anything in over a month and a half >< here's a headshot of my OC Selene to get me used to it again ahh why is drawing so hard




Hahaha, that’s like me with writing. I tell myself I’m gonna revise my stories, poems, and write new stuff too. Then.. I get sidetracked xD.

On another note, I absolutely love this piece you did. This OC is sooo pretty. 
*･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*


----------



## mountaintear

Ariane, I love your style!! You're so talented and you deeply enrich this community. I'm glad to have met you on here; you're such an inspiration <3
Selene is gorgeous! She has a very elegant and stately vibe; like royalty! Black is my favorite color too and I adore the color palette you used. Also, your drawing of Alice Quinn is EVERYTHING!!!! That Magicians is one of the inspirations for my town :3
You captured the ethereal magic perfectly~ The subtle glow on everything absolutely slays me ommggggg fantasy based stuff is the best.

If you ever start a tumblr, etc., please let me know so I can follow you. I understand how difficult drawing can be but you are amazing and I'm happy to be able to follow your lil art thread now ^-^


----------



## A r i a n e

MorinoKirii said:


> Hahaha, that’s like me with writing. I tell myself I’m gonna revise my stories, poems, and write new stuff too. Then.. I get sidetracked xD.
> 
> On another note, I absolutely love this piece you did. This OC is sooo pretty.
> *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*



I sometimes write too so I completely understand you!! I wish I could put all my focus on one thing but nope, can't do that lol. Thank you very much ♥



mountaintear said:


> Ariane, I love your style!! You're so talented and you deeply enrich this community. I'm glad to have met you on here; you're such an inspiration <3
> Selene is gorgeous! She has a very elegant and stately vibe; like royalty! Black is my favorite color too and I adore the color palette you used. Also, your drawing of Alice Quinn is EVERYTHING!!!! That Magicians is one of the inspirations for my town :3
> You captured the ethereal magic perfectly~ The subtle glow on everything absolutely slays me ommggggg fantasy based stuff is the best.
> 
> If you ever start a tumblr, etc., please let me know so I can follow you. I understand how difficult drawing can be but you are amazing and I'm happy to be able to follow your lil art thread now ^-^



aahhh omg that is such a sweet message, thank you!! ♥ it makes me so happy! I wanted Selene to look like royalty because she's the queen of the cosmos, so I'm glad you said that ^^
OMG YOU LIKE THE MAGICIANS?! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's my number one obsession I'm always so happy to find other fans!! thank you for your knd words about my Alice drawing, I spent a whole week on it and I was very proud of it in the end ;_;

For now I only have my deviantart, I'm not familiar enough with tumblr to start posting there ahah

thank you so much again for everything you said! ♥


----------



## mountaintear

A r i a n e said:


> I sometimes write too so I completely understand you!! I wish I could put all my focus on one thing but nope, can't do that lol. Thank you very much ♥
> 
> 
> 
> aahhh omg that is such a sweet message, thank you!! ♥ it makes me so happy! I wanted Selene to look like royalty because she's the queen of the cosmos, so I'm glad you said that ^^
> OMG YOU LIKE THE MAGICIANS?! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's my number one obsession I'm always so happy to find other fans!! thank you for your knd words about my Alice drawing, I spent a whole week on it and I was very proud of it in the end ;_;
> 
> For now I only have my deviantart, I'm not familiar enough with tumblr to start posting there ahah
> 
> thank you so much again for everything you said! ♥



You're the sweetest, tho~! 

And yessssss!!!! I like an occasional drama/fantasy (I also watch Supernatural & Twin Peaks don't judge meee xD) although my usual guilty pleasure is trashy reality tv like drag race etc hahahaa The characters in The Magcians are really interesting though, the show just pulls you in so easily! Your drawing of Alice is stunning foreal ^-^

And that's perfect deviantart works fine! Tumblr is a lil weird at first so I understand lol I still haven't fully figured out pinterest :3


----------



## A r i a n e

mountaintear said:


> You're the sweetest, tho~!
> 
> And yessssss!!!! I like an occasional drama/fantasy (I also watch Supernatural & Twin Peaks don't judge meee xD) although my usual guilty pleasure is trashy reality tv like drag race etc hahahaa The characters in The Magcians are really interesting though, the show just pulls you in so easily! Your drawing of Alice is stunning foreal ^-^
> 
> And that's perfect deviantart works fine! Tumblr is a lil weird at first so I understand lol I still haven't fully figured out pinterest :3



*sends you virtual hugs*

I would never judge someone for watching tv shows! I watch a billion too (SPN included ), drama/fantasy is also my favorite genre. The characters are part of why I love the Magicians so much, they're all so different and interesting ahhh

if you want to talk shows you can VM me any time ♥


----------



## Kanaa

AHH I've always wanted to tell you that your lineless drawings are so sO SO lovely and cute and I'm so glad that u share ur beautiful drawings on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait to see more of your work!! And I hope to collaborate with you sometime on a piece !


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Omggg your art is to die for


----------



## A r i a n e

Kanaa said:


> AHH I've always wanted to tell you that your lineless drawings are so sO SO lovely and cute and I'm so glad that u share ur beautiful drawings on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see more of your work!! And I hope to collaborate with you sometime on a piece !



replied in vm but thank you again ♥♥♥



pawpatrolbab said:


> Omggg your art is to die for



thank youuuu!! ♥

/

I've been playing Ultra Sun the last couple of months and I knew at some point I would HAVE to draw Lillie because I love her and she's the best and most precious cinnamon roll so here she is 
I wasn't gonna go into this much detail but... my pen got away from me..... Cell shading is so exhausting I'm definitely not gonna do it all the time lmao but it does look really good on lineless art I think!
as always click for DA link and full size ♥


----------



## mythic

wow that's so cute!! i love lillie! I've been playing ultra sun too, but it's surprisingly hard for me (or maybe I'm just bad at games haha)


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> I've been playing Ultra Sun the last couple of months and I knew at some point I would HAVE to draw Lillie because I love her and she's the best and most precious cinnamon roll so here she is
> I wasn't gonna go into this much detail but... my pen got away from me..... Cell shading is so exhausting I'm definitely not gonna do it all the time lmao but it does look really good on lineless art I think!
> as always click for DA link and full size ♥



girl omggg! i haven't checked ur thread in awhile ;_; your freakin amazinggggg


----------



## Milleram

A r i a n e said:


> replied in vm but thank you again ♥♥♥
> 
> 
> 
> thank youuuu!! ♥
> 
> /
> 
> I've been playing Ultra Sun the last couple of months and I knew at some point I would HAVE to draw Lillie because I love her and she's the best and most precious cinnamon roll so here she is
> I wasn't gonna go into this much detail but... my pen got away from me..... Cell shading is so exhausting I'm definitely not gonna do it all the time lmao but it does look really good on lineless art I think!
> as always click for DA link and full size ♥



Aw, you did such a great job drawing Lillie! She looks so cute! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

mythic said:


> wow that's so cute!! i love lillie! I've been playing ultra sun too, but it's surprisingly hard for me (or maybe I'm just bad at games haha)



thank you!! Lillie is such an angel ;_; 
keep at it, it's such a good game! 



allainah said:


> girl omggg! i haven't checked ur thread in awhile ;_; your freakin amazinggggg



thank you honey!! you're too sweet ahhh <3<3



amye.miller said:


> Aw, you did such a great job drawing Lillie! She looks so cute! <3



thank you so much Amye!


----------



## TheCrystalClods

if you ever opEN COMMISIONS, PLEASE MESSAGE ME


----------



## A r i a n e

TheCrystalClods said:


> if you ever opEN COMMISIONS, PLEASE MESSAGE ME



that probably won't be anytime soon but thank you, will do <3


----------



## Scatty

homegirl got talent


----------



## A r i a n e

My sister wanted me to draw Liza from Layton's Mystery Journey, so here she is! I really like her design and backstory.
It gave me an excuse to practice a simpler style of shading, and drawing profiles ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

Here's a huge Pokemon/Alola piece!! it was so much fun (and almost killed me but mostly fun!!)



I have spent the last week working on this piece, I put my heart and soul into it; it was originally supposed to be simple and fast but it got away from me and I just could not stop drawing Pokemons and details
It's the longest I've spent on a drawing I think!
I'm so proud of how it turned out ;_;
This is a love letter to Pokemon and Alola, because Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon are amazing ♥ (also Alola Raichu is my favorite!!)


----------



## dedenne

aaaa thats adorable! alolan raichu is one of my faves too!♡


----------



## Sakura625

^^ please message me if you open commissions too 

I love your Pokemon/Alola and Lillie piece ;v;


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> My sister wanted me to draw Liza from Layton's Mystery Journey, so here she is! I really like her design and backstory.
> It gave me an excuse to practice a simpler style of shading, and drawing profiles ^^



OMGGGG I LOVE THIS!!  Your art is so amazing<333

Have you played this game? Professor Layton games are so much fun and I've been debating on getting this game


----------



## A r i a n e

Sakura625 said:


> ^^ please message me if you open commissions too
> 
> I love your Pokemon/Alola and Lillie piece ;v;



thank you!! I don't see myself doing comms anytime soon, but will do ^^



tiffanistarr said:


> OMGGGG I LOVE THIS!!  Your art is so amazing<333
> 
> Have you played this game? Professor Layton games are so much fun and I've been debating on getting this game



aww thank you so much <3
I haven't played it, puzzle games are not really my thing ahah, but my sister has played this one and other Layton games and she enjoyed it ^^

/

bringing this back up 



A r i a n e said:


> Here's a huge Pokemon/Alola piece!! it was so much fun (and almost killed me but mostly fun!!)
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent the last week working on this piece, I put my heart and soul into it; it was originally supposed to be simple and fast but it got away from me and I just could not stop drawing Pokemons and details
> It's the longest I've spent on a drawing I think!
> I'm so proud of how it turned out ;_;
> This is a love letter to Pokemon and Alola, because Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon are amazing ♥ (also Alola Raichu is my favorite!!)


----------



## ~Mae~

A r i a n e said:


> Here's a huge Pokemon/Alola piece!! it was so much fun (and almost killed me but mostly fun!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent the last week working on this piece, I put my heart and soul into it; it was originally supposed to be simple and fast but it got away from me and I just could not stop drawing Pokemons and details
> It's the longest I've spent on a drawing I think!
> I'm so proud of how it turned out ;_;
> This is a love letter to Pokemon and Alola, because Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon are amazing ♥ (also Alola Raichu is my favorite!!)



omfggggg why have i not seen this yet whaaaaaaat this is so amazing???? i actually love it so much omgggggggg <33333


----------



## A r i a n e

~Mae~ said:


> omfggggg why have i not seen this yet whaaaaaaat this is so amazing???? i actually love it so much omgggggggg <33333



late reply but thank you thank you thank you!! <3<3

I have such a long list of things I want to draw but I'm so slowwwww and Hyrule Warriors is taking up all my free time  but here's a new piece!
This was a request from a friend, and today's their birthday so I figured I'd draw it as a gift  Drawing Pokemons is so funnn


----------



## A r i a n e

one of my drawing goals is to one day draw every single Disney princess, so I started with my least favorite ahahhh she was still a lot of fun to draw ^^



(click for full size)
someone send me the motivation/strength to draw more than one thing every few weeks


----------



## riummi

sending u all my strength (≖ᴗ≖✿)


----------



## Grawr

Your stuff is really, really nice. That Snow White is gorgeous. Please don't ever quit!


----------



## A r i a n e

riummi said:


> sending u all my strength (≖ᴗ≖✿)



You are a good person 



Grawr said:


> Your stuff is really, really nice. That Snow White is gorgeous. Please don't ever quit!



wowww omg thank you so much! I will do my best ^^


----------



## Oldcatlady

Ohh I love your recent Snow White and Pokemon drawings!! The Raichu one especially is so detailed and beautiful ; w ; it gives off a really peaceful vibe && so many cute Pok?mons omgg


----------



## A r i a n e

Oldcatlady said:


> Ohh I love your recent Snow White and Pokemon drawings!! The Raichu one especially is so detailed and beautiful ; w ; it gives off a really peaceful vibe && so many cute Pok?mons omgg



Ahhh thank you!! <3 it means a lot, I’m especially happy with my Pokemon piece ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

I wanted to draw my pocket camp manager in her favorite outfit <3
the hat took forever but,,, I just adore the floppy hat
drawing in ac style is SUCH a relief. ROUND HANDS, triangle nose


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> I wanted to draw my pocket camp manager in her favorite outfit <3
> the hat took forever but,,, I just adore the floppy hat
> drawing in ac style is SUCH a relief. ROUND HANDS, triangle nose



omg i love this style of your art ;-; it's so cuuute


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> omg i love this style of your art ;-; it's so cuuute



awww thank you babe <3<3


----------



## Mr_Persona

I really love the Disney Mario Odyssey and other characters from other games.
Great style you got


----------



## A r i a n e

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I really love the Disney Mario Odyssey and other characters from other games.
> Great style you got



thank you


----------



## A r i a n e

A r i a n e said:


> someone send me the motivation/strength to draw more than one thing every few weeks



I SWEAR I TRY but life keeps throwing plans at me and video games keep calling me and I am so damn slowwwwww
but! anyway!

this is probably the last drawing I'll have time to do before I get back from vacation in..... *gasp* September ;_; I will miss my photoshop a lot

here's a drawing I just finished of my favorite girl!! The Incredibles 2 is a masterpiece and the 14 year wait was definitely worth it
I had so much fun shading and lighting the drawing in Violet's color 

(click for full size)


----------



## A r i a n e

I'm back after a full month of no photoshopping \o/ I made myself a new icon to slowly get back to it:



(not drawing related, but I also made my new flowery sig which I really like?)

I'm gonna try to practice drawing more from now on!


----------



## OctoLiam

This is so good I just wanna hug all them they are so cute! Keep up the good work.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I would spend all my TBT on art from you if you opened up a shop.  It?s all so cute <3


----------



## A r i a n e

OctoLiam said:


> This is so good I just wanna hug all them they are so cute! Keep up the good work.



aww thank you so much! 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I would spend all my TBT on art from you if you opened up a shop.  It’s all so cute <3



you're the sweetest omg thank you <3<3 I don't see myself opening comissions any time soon considering how slow I am at finishing pieces, but maybe - hopefully - one day


----------



## A r i a n e

oh god I haven't posted here in forever ;_;
I haven't finished any big drawings in a while, cause I didn't draw much in September and did some smaller ones for my sister's birthday in October, but I'm trying to get back to it!
I'm currently working on a Luigi's Mansion piece I hope to finish soon (I had planned it for Halloween, but I didn't have time to finish it)

in the meantime, happy Halloween from this little Pumpkaboo 
To everyone celebrating, I hope you have an awesome day/night!


----------



## cinny

I love your art and your art style. Pumpkaboo is super adorable <3
happy halloween!


----------



## A r i a n e

cinny said:


> I love your art and your art style. Pumpkaboo is super adorable <3
> happy halloween!



aww thank you so much! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

anybody else watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina on netflix? I binged it on Halloween and loved it, so I wanted to draw her, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## AngelBunny

i love your art! especially  this one. its so cute!


----------



## A r i a n e

Bunny from tiger said:


> i love your art! especially  this one. its so cute!



thank you so much! <3 
the Tinkerbell one is probably my favorite drawing I've done, even though it's over a year old now. I remember how much I enjoyed drawing it, especially because it was a gift for my sister ^^


----------



## steele

I love love love the lineless look! I am so impressed and the Sabrina one is perfect. I feel like your art style is so gorgeous! I feel like you should do an ACNL Christmas time look with the trees in lights and everything, I think lighting is probably tough with that but it would be so cute with Jingle!


----------



## A r i a n e

steele said:


> I love love love the lineless look! I am so impressed and the Sabrina one is perfect. I feel like your art style is so gorgeous! I feel like you should do an ACNL Christmas time look with the trees in lights and everything, I think lighting is probably tough with that but it would be so cute with Jingle!



ahh thank you so much, this is such a sweet comment! <3
I would be up for the challenge if I had the time for it ;_; December is going to be a very busy month and I won't have much time for drawing. I do hope I can at least do a small one, we'll see ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

I updated my icon for Christmas ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates! I hope your day is wonderful <3
here's some ornaments I drew yesterday


----------



## Kamzitty

A r i a n e said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates! I hope your day is wonderful <3
> here's some ornaments I drew yesterday


I love that!!! So festive and cute ^^
Merry Christmas !!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kammm said:


> I love that!!! So festive and cute ^^
> Merry Christmas !!



aww thank you! and merry Christmas to you! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

my part of Zeppeli's secret Santa exchange! (for xSuperMario64x)
This was a lot of fun to work on, and I love how it turned out ^^
also my last piece for 2018!


----------



## A r i a n e

ahhhh this is my first ever yearly summary of art!
This was my first year drawing seriously since I got my tablet in September 2017! I feel like I've learned a lot and improved as well, of course I still have a lot to learn (work on anatomy, do more backgrounds, for a start) but I'm really proud of some of those pieces. I can't wait to draw more in 2019, hopefully complete more pieces, and draw more girls and cute things <3








and: link to the template


----------



## Mr_Persona

A r i a n e said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates! I hope your day is wonderful <3
> here's some ornaments I drew yesterday



good job on this drawing or should I say awesome job!


----------



## Arasuda

I love your style! Your use of color and shapes really is pleasing to the eye.


----------



## A r i a n e

Firelight said:


> good job on this drawing or should I say awesome job!





Arasuda said:


> I love your style! Your use of color and shapes really is pleasing to the eye.



thank you both so much!


----------



## runeun

your style is really clean and pretty! i esp like how you drew the hair in ur last 2018 piece


----------



## A r i a n e

runeun said:


> your style is really clean and pretty! i esp like how you drew the hair in ur last 2018 piece



thank you! I had so much fun drawing her hair, it's always my favorite part of a drawing


----------



## Sophie23

Love your art so much! Do you take requests?


----------



## A r i a n e

Eevee23 said:


> Love your art so much! Do you take requests?



thank you!
I'm not right now, sorry :/


----------



## ujenny

your art is so neat and clean ! great job, so beautiful c:


----------



## A r i a n e

Jente said:


> your art is so neat and clean ! great job, so beautiful c:



thank you so much! <3


----------



## KipperDen

I've been seeing signatures you've done for other people all over belltree and now I FINALLY found a thread with your other art. Good gravy it's all so incredible. The Great and Honorable Ariane has blessed us with their masterpieces 0w0


----------



## A r i a n e

KipperDen said:


> I've been seeing signatures you've done for other people all over belltree and now I FINALLY found a thread with your other art. Good gravy it's all so incredible. The Great and Honorable Ariane has blessed us with their masterpieces 0w0



oh wow this is definitely one of the best compliments I've gotten on my art asddhhfaf thank you so much!! ;_; <3


----------



## A r i a n e

first piece of 2019!! and... I love how it turned out??
Into the Spider Verse was AMAZING and such an inspiration, I got home and immediately wanted to draw (everyone go see it, you'll be happy you did I promise)
So here's Gwen Stacy - this is actually a redraw of a screenshot from the trailer, and it was so much fun! (and I would die for her)
(original screencap)

I feel like I'm coming into my own art style finally, I struggle less than I used to when I draw, and I'm happy with where my art is going ahhhh
click the image for full size!


----------



## dedenne

sameee lmao after i watched the film i wanted to draw all of them. your art is amazing as always !!


----------



## A r i a n e

I bingewatched both seasons of The Marvelous Mrs Maisel this January and omg this show is such a treasure, it was so much fun and so moving, Rachel Brosnahan deserves every award she got for it!



I'm quite proud of this piece, my style is going where I want it to, onward to drawing more in 2019 <3


----------



## ~Mae~

dfuhdfhidjoidfhfdg oh d a m n these are so nice what the hell i have been gone too long wow theyre so lovely ?????????


----------



## A r i a n e

bumping this <3



A r i a n e said:


> I bingewatched both seasons of The Marvelous Mrs Maisel this January and omg this show is such a treasure, it was so much fun and so moving, Rachel Brosnahan deserves every award she got for it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite proud of this piece, my style is going where I want it to, onward to drawing more in 2019 <3





~Mae~ said:


> dfuhdfhidjoidfhfdg oh d a m n these are so nice what the hell i have been gone too long wow theyre so lovely ?????????



ahhh Mae it's been 84 years!! thank you so much omg you're too kind ;_; <3


----------



## A r i a n e

*me playing smash bros ultimate*
expectations: I will learn to play as all the characters, especially the princesses!
reality: *plays as Kirby all the time*
welp I can't help it, Kirby is so easy to use and smol and precious AND deadly? and all his colors are super cute?

I'm not 100% satisfied with this piece but I wanted to post it anyway <3



click for full size!


----------



## Keystone

Love the work, well done on a tablet. Love the art style it?s cute and friendly, and I love to see familiar characters from games and movies drawn in your style!


----------



## A r i a n e

Keystone said:


> Love the work, well done on a tablet. Love the art style it’s cute and friendly, and I love to see familiar characters from games and movies drawn in your style!



aww thank you!


----------



## PaperCat

your art is super cute


----------



## A r i a n e

PaperCat said:


> your art is super cute



thank you so much <3


----------



## Stella-Io

That Kirby drawing is really cute, but that one drawing with the blonde girl in the red dress? STUNNING. Just the extreme attention to detail with her tights and intricate pattern on her dress, like wow, that looks like it took alot of time.


----------



## A r i a n e

Stella-Io said:


> That Kirby drawing is really cute, but that one drawing with the blonde girl in the red dress? STUNNING. Just the extreme attention to detail with her tights and intricate pattern on her dress, like wow, that looks like it took alot of time.



woww omg thank you so much, this made my day <3
this drawing is one of my favorites, I spent about a week on it and gave it my all because it was a gift to the actress who plays the character (she loved it!!)


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> hi, I'm Ariane and I like to draw! (mostly girls)
> 
> I use:
> an Intuos Wacom tablet (art, small)
> Photoshop
> 
> I've been drawing seriously since September 2017!
> 
> deviantart gallery with all pieces
> 
> (I'm not currently taking comissions, requests, or art trades)
> 
> Latest piece:
> (click for bigger sizes/DA links)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more drawings



Wow girl! All of your drawings look AMAZING! I specially love the one of Gwen, because of the fall colors you used on the background. You really have talent!


----------



## doodle

Hey ariane!! I wanted to take a peek into your art thread and I'm super glad I did! I love your style and especially the way you color. <33 The lineless coloring looks very cute~ i also like your new piece, the background is very lovely. i do have to agree the kirby one is my favorite too. i'm a sucker for pastels and i love the palette you chose for that piece. :3


----------



## A r i a n e

Yael said:


> Wow girl! All of your drawings look AMAZING! I specially love the one of Gwen, because of the fall colors you used on the background. You really have talent!





doodle said:


> Hey ariane!! I wanted to take a peek into your art thread and I'm super glad I did! I love your style and especially the way you color. <33 The lineless coloring looks very cute~ i also like your new piece, the background is very lovely. i do have to agree the kirby one is my favorite too. i'm a sucker for pastels and i love the palette you chose for that piece. :3



aww thank you both so much, you made my day! 

*

I don't have anything new to show yet because I'm so slow (and so is my laptop ><) but I'm currently drawing a new full body piece I'm really excited about, I hope to have it done by the end of the month!


----------



## ~Mae~

i am dfhjfdjkfdjkfdjkfd i just went through a ton of pages and omg ?????? im ????? need to check this thread more often is what i need to do fhfdjkfdkjfdkjfdkjfd everythign is so good im just hjdfjkdfjkfdjkfdjkfd


----------



## A r i a n e

~Mae~ said:


> i am dfhjfdjkfdjkfdjkfd i just went through a ton of pages and omg ?????? im ????? need to check this thread more often is what i need to do fhfdjkfdkjfdkjfdkjfd everythign is so good im just hjdfjkdfjkfdjkfdjkfd



ahhh this is one of the best compliments I ever had tbh
I'm super slow and I barely post 2/3 drawings a month though ;____;


----------



## A r i a n e

I finally have a new drawing to post!!

click for full size and better quality <3



(I didn't intend for my style to become so "barbie doll" but I'm rolling with it)

I've been working on this piece for over two weeks and finally finished it - I am so happy with it!
I wanted to draw Poison Ivy but create a new casual outfit for her. I based her hair, skin color and tattoo on her bombshell design (I adore this style so much, I bought her funko and it's one of my favorites I own). Her top and shorts I completely improvised (the transparent top with the flowers and visible bra was a huge challenge)
Poison Ivy is such an interesting character and this was a lot of fun - I didn't want to draw her like a villain but instead use a softer pose and expression for her.
I gave her a Harley/Ivy tattoo and when I draw Harley someday, I'll give her the same one <3


----------



## ~Mae~

Oooooo I love it ckekckdkd it looks so good &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Oh man, I haven't been around for a while but GIRL your art has improved so much and looks absolutely amazing! I'll def have to purchase something from you eventually. &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## A r i a n e

~Mae~ said:


> Oooooo I love it ckekckdkd it looks so good ��



thank you Mae!! <3



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh man, I haven't been around for a while but GIRL your art has improved so much and looks absolutely amazing! I'll def have to purchase something from you eventually. ������



hi!! it's been a while ^^ thank you so much! <3 I don't take commissions at the moment, but I might someday


----------



## A r i a n e

I drew my sister for her instagram/bookstagram account (if you happen to speak french and want to follow her, or just see pretty book pictures, follow her @les_escapades_de_melissa) 
this reminds me that I need to update my own profile pic


----------



## Princess Mipha

Your sister has a really cute instagram account!
I'm still learning french as I moved to France, so a bit of french Instagram won't hurt me 

Anyways, I love the drawing. Hope someday you might accept requests again or I get lucky
to get you in a exchange if you happen to participate in one again, haha. I just love the way
you draw moons / glittery things somehow


----------



## A r i a n e

Princess Mipha said:


> Your sister has a really cute instagram account!
> I'm still learning french as I moved to France, so a bit of french Instagram won't hurt me
> 
> Anyways, I love the drawing. Hope someday you might accept requests again or I get lucky
> to get you in a exchange if you happen to participate in one again, haha. I just love the way
> you draw moons / glittery things somehow



aww thank you! my sister will be pleased ^^

thank you so much for your sweet comment and interest! I would like to do commissions one day, but I can't at the moment because I draw quite slowly and my Photoshop and computer are also very slow - I plan to get an iPad to draw on before the end of the year, so maybe with it it'll be easier for me to draw more


----------



## Stella-Io

If you opened commissions of any kind (rlc, tbt, ect...) except the currency to just roll in, you would probably have to close it at times since you'll get so many orders


----------



## A r i a n e

Stella-Io said:


> If you opened commissions of any kind (rlc, tbt, ect...) except the currency to just roll in, you would probably have to close it at times since you'll get so many orders



aww this is so nice of you! no matter the currency, I would probably only take a couple orders at a time anyway, because I'm so slow and I have to focus on every detail or it bothers me ^^'

bumping to new page <3



A r i a n e said:


> I drew my sister for her instagram/bookstagram account (if you happen to speak french and want to follow her, or just see pretty book pictures, follow her @les_escapades_de_melissa)
> this reminds me that I need to update my own profile pi


----------



## A r i a n e

new season new profile picture - here's a drawing I did of myself for my new social media icons!


----------



## StressedJess

aaaaaaaaa

These are so good! I love your Spider-Gwen and Ivy eeeeeeeee!


----------



## A r i a n e

JessiBGood said:


> aaaaaaaaa
> 
> These are so good! I love your Spider-Gwen and Ivy eeeeeeeee!



aww thank you so much! <3

*

I wish I had more to show but my laptop and photoshop are only getting slower with time and it's getting harder and harder to find the time/motivation to draw new things ):
I'm really hoping to get an iPad by the end of the year though \o/


----------



## A r i a n e

WOOO I finally finished a new drawing \o/ Photoshop is cooperating less and less and it's tiring me more and more
here's a Peachette because she's adorable and I really enjoyed playing New Super Mario Bros on Switch as her <3
(click for full size/better quality)


----------



## ~Mae~

oof coming back to look at your art is always so lovely <3


----------



## A r i a n e

~Mae~ said:


> oof coming back to look at your art is always so lovely <3



agdhfh thank you Mae <3<3


----------



## A r i a n e

happy Mermay! <3 this is my first time participating, it's such a cute and fun challenge; unfortunately I might only have time to draw the one but I had a lot of fun! (so much to draw, so much to do, so little time)
Ariel is one of my favorite Disney princesses 

(click for full size/better quality)


----------



## mellachime

Your style is really cute!!


----------



## A r i a n e

bumping to new page 



A r i a n e said:


> happy Mermay! <3 this is my first time participating, it's such a cute and fun challenge; unfortunately I might only have time to draw the one but I had a lot of fun! (so much to draw, so much to do, so little time)
> Ariel is one of my favorite Disney princesses
> 
> (click for full size/better quality)





mellachime said:


> Your style is really cute!!



Thank you! <3


----------



## Kamzitty

A r i a n e said:


> happy Mermay! <3 this is my first time participating, it's such a cute and fun challenge; unfortunately I might only have time to draw the one but I had a lot of fun! (so much to draw, so much to do, so little time)
> Ariel is one of my favorite Disney princesses
> 
> (click for full size/better quality)
> 
> [/URL]



This is so super gorgeous, I love all the detail!! Amazing artwork as always!!! <3


----------



## Oldcatlady

I love your mermaid drawing!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Kammm said:


> This is so super gorgeous, I love all the detail!! Amazing artwork as always!!! <3





Oldcatlady said:


> I love your mermaid drawing!!



ahh sorry for the late answers but thank you both so much!! <3<3

~ ~ ~

I'm so happy I ended up having time to draw another mermaid!! this was kind of a collab with my sister, as she picked the colors and details and I drew/chose the basic shapes. she might be one of my favorite drawings I've ever done?? I really love how she turned out and had a lot of fun drawing her (also this new shading brush I found in the photoshop defaults? heaven)
Mermay was amazing, I can't wait for next year <3

click for full size on DA!


----------



## A r i a n e

updated my social media profile pic for the summer <3
(also changed my flower to a silent princess to show my love for loz!)



I have other big drawings in the works but here's this in the meantime ahshsh


----------



## A r i a n e

my first ever commission for a friend on twitter!

hopefully one day I'll open commissions 'for real',, (my laptop/photoshop are currently too slow ;_; )


----------



## ScaryGhosts

I think I’ve already commented somewhere in here to tell you how awesome your art is, but just letting you know, I subbed on TS c: can’t wait to see more of your art!


----------



## A r i a n e

ScaryGhosts said:


> I think I?ve already commented somewhere in here to tell you how awesome your art is, but just letting you know, I subbed on TS c: can?t wait to see more of your art!



ahh thank you! <3 I don't really use TS to upload my art though, more as storage for art of my ocs, I prefer DA ^^

*

I've updated my sister's icon for summer!



this was the spring one:



A r i a n e said:


> I drew my sister for her instagram/bookstagram account (if you happen to speak french and want to follow her, or just see pretty book pictures, follow her @les_escapades_de_melissa)


----------



## ScaryGhosts

A r i a n e said:


> ahh thank you! <3 I don't really use TS to upload my art though, more as storage for art of my ocs, I prefer DA ^^
> 
> *
> 
> I've updated my sister's icon for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the spring one:



Oh hehe, I don’t use DA, but otherwise I would follow you. It’s such a confusing platfor for me waah


----------



## A r i a n e

ScaryGhosts said:


> Oh hehe, I don’t use DA, but otherwise I would follow you. It’s such a confusing platfor for me waah



no worries, it is kind of complicated at first, ahah. I post everything here too though ^^


----------



## Liability

your art is so good! as soon as you open commissions, i'd love to order one


----------



## A r i a n e

Liability said:


> your art is so good! as soon as you open commissions, i'd love to order one



thank you <3 unfortunately it won't be any time soon, I'll have to wait until I get an iPad in a few months ^^'


----------



## Cheremtasy

Your art's gorgeous! Lineless work is honestly super hard so kudos to you for being able to pull it off and keep a consistent style going :0


----------



## A r i a n e

Misera said:


> Your art's gorgeous! Lineless work is honestly super hard so kudos to you for being able to pull it off and keep a consistent style going :0



woww thank you!! Several people have told me that lineless work was harder, but I find it to be the opposite? I can’t draw lines to save my life and that’s how I started on lineless art, I just thought I can’t do them, so I’ll skip them, ahah. I don’t feel like my style is very consistent yet but I’m trying to make it, so that means a lot ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy

A r i a n e said:


> woww thank you!! Several people have told me that lineless work was harder, but I find it to be the opposite? I can’t draw lines to save my life and that’s how I started on lineless art, I just thought I can’t do them, so I’ll skip them, ahah. I don’t feel like my style is very consistent yet but I’m trying to make it, so that means a lot ^^



Yeah everyone is different! I have a few mutuals who've told me that they can't do linework at all, or it's just super difficult for them? Everyone has their own strengths and weaknesses in certain areas.


----------



## A r i a n e

I was SO excited when they announced a sequel for botw at E3??? it was TOTALLY unexpected and such a perfect way to end an already perfect Nintendo direct! botw is one of my all time favorite game and an absolute masterpiece, the sequel is far away but I already can't wait <3<3 and ZELDA WITH SHORT HAIR, YES, PLEASE adzhadgfshdfg. I couldn't resist drawing her; the shading and overall style is a little simpler than what I normally do because I didn't have much time to work on her but I like the more "minimalist", softer style too!


----------



## Boccages

Great work. I really like the aquarelle look. You should make more art of Animal Crossing villagers


----------



## A r i a n e

Boccages said:


> Great work. I really like the aquarelle look. You should make more art of Animal Crossing villagers



thank you! I definitely want to, but I'm not very good at drawing animals yet. I'll experiment someday though


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> I was SO excited when they announced a sequel for botw at E3??? it was TOTALLY unexpected and such a perfect way to end an already perfect Nintendo direct! botw is one of my all time favorite game and an absolute masterpiece, the sequel is far away but I already can't wait <3<3 and ZELDA WITH SHORT HAIR, YES, PLEASE adzhadgfshdfg. I couldn't resist drawing her; the shading and overall style is a little simpler than what I normally do because I didn't have much time to work on her but I like the more "minimalist", softer style too!



Great Job! I really like the contrast of the very blond hair and the background! I also love how the rosy cheeks look! Never stop drawing please!

Will you ever draw more Disney princesses/characters? I would like to see Cinderella!


----------



## A r i a n e

Yael said:


> Great Job! I really like the contrast of the very blond hair and the background! I also love how the rosy cheeks look! Never stop drawing please!
> 
> Will you ever draw more Disney princesses/characters? I would like to see Cinderella!



aww thank you! 
yes I will draw more princesses, eventually I'll try to draw all of them at least once, but I'm not sure when. I'm working on Rapunzel now


----------



## will.

your art is SO gorgeous!! just stopping by to say that because i am BLOWN away!


----------



## A r i a n e

donnellcrossing said:


> your art is SO gorgeous!! just stopping by to say that because i am BLOWN away!



oooh thank you so much, that's so nice of you! <3

*

I don't have anything new to show because my laptop is being the worst >< so I'll just bump Zelda to the new page gdshgfzj



A r i a n e said:


> I was SO excited when they announced a sequel for botw at E3??? it was TOTALLY unexpected and such a perfect way to end an already perfect Nintendo direct! botw is one of my all time favorite game and an absolute masterpiece, the sequel is far away but I already can't wait <3<3 and ZELDA WITH SHORT HAIR, YES, PLEASE adzhadgfshdfg. I couldn't resist drawing her; the shading and overall style is a little simpler than what I normally do because I didn't have much time to work on her but I like the more "minimalist", softer style too!


----------



## A r i a n e

I finally finished something new!
I started this drawing of Rapunzel back in April and finally finished her a few days ago - this was the drawing I spent the most time on yet, but I can say I'm very proud of having finished her, because she's exactly as I pictured her in my head and I worked very, very hard on her. I created a new green dress for her based on Tangled concept arts by Claire Keane.

she'll be the last "big" drawing I'll be doing for a while, because I'll be going on vacation in August, and I'm waiting until I get an iPad (in september!!) to do more detailed and complicated pieces (so I don't murder my laptop and photoshop with it)
I'll still try to draw something simpler in August though (so I can have at least one drawing a month)

as always click for full size and better quality:


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> I finally finished something new!
> I started this drawing of Rapunzel back in April and finally finished her a few days ago - this was the drawing I spent the most time on yet, but I can say I'm very proud of having finished her, because she's exactly as I pictured her in my head and I worked very, very hard on her. I created a new green dress for her based on Tangled concept arts by Claire Keane.
> 
> she'll be the last "big" drawing I'll be doing for a while, because I'll be going on vacation in August, and I'm waiting until I get an iPad (in september!!) to do more detailed and complicated pieces (so I don't murder my laptop and photoshop with it)
> I'll still try to draw something simpler in August though (so I can have at least one drawing a month)
> 
> as always click for full size and better quality:



This Rapunzel just looks GORGEOUS! I really like your drawing style. Your drawings are very colorful and bright, and they just look beautiful overall! And the flowers on her braid are just PERFECT. Will you ever draw Pok?mon? Or you're not into drawing those?


----------



## A r i a n e

/


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Hahaha sorry I had TOTALLY forgotten about this cute drawings! How goofy of me! Anyway the Pumpkaboo and Glaceon look amazing, and the Raichu was like just so COLORFUL and great omg.


----------



## 22lexi

TALENT!!! Also that Zelda made me even more excited for BOTW 2 omggg


----------



## Blood Eclipse

is it too late to bump this thread and say I like your ariel, glaceon and kirby drawings?


----------



## A r i a n e

Yael said:


> Hahaha sorry I had TOTALLY forgotten about this cute drawings! How goofy of me! Anyway the Pumpkaboo and Glaceon look amazing, and the Raichu was like just so COLORFUL and great omg.





alexa223 said:


> TALENT!!! Also that Zelda made me even more excited for BOTW 2 omggg





Kuriboh said:


> is it too late to bump this thread and say I like your ariel, glaceon and kirby drawings?



thank you for the sweet comments! <3 (and sorry for replying super late, I was on vacation)
(it's never too late to bump ahah, thank you!)

*

this month I wanted to draw a cute girl, pastel hair buns, cute sunglasses (inspired by Miu Miu), make up, jewelry and snakes; so I had fun drawing this girl <3
she'll be my last drawing on Photoshop, as I should be getting an iPad in a few weeks, I can't wait to try drawing on Procreate! (so this thread won't be updated for a few weeks)


----------



## A r i a n e

I've been playing Link's Awakening and really loving it, it's so cute and delightfully strange <3
here's a little Marin I drew on Photoshop (because my brand new iPad is already having problems,,,) (to be fixed hopefully this week)


----------



## Corrie

Wowee!! I did not expect the perfection I just witnessed in this thread! Your art is AMAZING and please never give up drawing!!

I almost screamed when I saw Sabrina. c:


----------



## A r i a n e

Corrie said:


> Wowee!! I did not expect the perfection I just witnessed in this thread! Your art is AMAZING and please never give up drawing!!
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw Sabrina. c:



ooooh you're too kind omg <3 I will certainly not stop, in fact I plan to draw more and more ^^

I still really like the Sabrina piece actually, thank you so much!

*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

OML
#1 I haven't been on in a long while and your art is so amazing, it's crazy to watch how much you've improved and developed you style <3
#2 the snake cupcake looks like my Bowie and I love it


----------



## A r i a n e

KaydeeKrunk said:


> OML
> #1 I haven't been on in a long while and your art is so amazing, it's crazy to watch how much you've improved and developed you style <3
> #2 the snake cupcake looks like my Bowie and I love it



omg thank you so much Kaydee! <3

ahh you have a snake named Bowie?! talk about a perfect name! he must be so cute! I adore snakes, I would love to own one someday ^^
(if you click the pixel, it'll take you to the artist)


----------



## A r i a n e

haven't been on the forums in a while but I have finally have new art to share!
this is my first ever drawing I've done on Procreate!! it's extremely satifsying to draw on an iPad, and I'm so happy I finally have one, it's lifechanging ;_;

I was originally going to post her on Halloween but since I won't be home, here she is a little early - I really wanted to draw a spooky girl for October, so who better than Sally?

have a spooky Halloween <3
(as always, click for full size on DA)


----------



## A r i a n e

...I'm a little ashamed to come online only to post new art, but at least here's something?
so here's another drawing done on procreate (I honestly don't think I'll ever go back to photoshop now, procreate is so much easier to use and most importantly, so much more FUN)
this is my OC Selene, that I designed two years ago, she's my cosmos queen and I love her <3

(as always, click for full size on DA)



just for fun, here's a comparison of the first times I drew her in the beginning of 2018 vs now:
I know I have so much more to learn but I'm quite proud of this improvement ^^


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I am LIVING for your art, you're my fave artist on TBT so happy to see you posting!


----------



## A r i a n e

pawpatrolbab said:


> I am LIVING for your art, you're my fave artist on TBT so happy to see you posting!



omfg that is such high praise, thank you so much?? ;_; I will do my best to draw more from now on (it's hard when there's so many games out there though!)


----------



## michealsmells

I remember knowing you as the signature-queen but you really gotta pick up traction for your art, its so beautiful.

Do you have any tips on lineless art? How do you do it so well without it ending up super flat?


----------



## John Wick

Love the Raichu and Catepie!


----------



## skarmoury

bro ur art!!! makes my day <3


----------



## A r i a n e

michealsmells said:


> I remember knowing you as the signature-queen but you really gotta pick up traction for your art, its so beautiful.
> 
> Do you have any tips on lineless art? How do you do it so well without it ending up super flat?



woww thank you <3 (I sometimes miss doing the signatures, but the free time it has given me to draw is lifechanging!)
I actually struggled with my lineless drawings looking flat at first, because I didn't add a lot of shadows or highlights or even details. The more I practiced the more details I started to add, first I practiced adding more shadows where I thought it would make the drawing feel more "3D", and I also tried to add more lines where similar colors overlapped (for example, adding a line between the neck and head, or on clothes). Lately I've been experimenting more with highlights, I used to add them in soft light or in a decreased opacity but I've found in my last pieces that leaving it at 100% adds a little something to the finished piece, giving it a bit more life! (You can see what I mean in the comparison with my last drawing)
I hope that helps, I'm not very good at explaining ;_;
(I want to specify that I'm not saying at all that "flat" drawings are bad, in fact some of my favorite artists use only a little shadows and the finished drawings still look amazing, this is all a matter of style and personal preference ^^)



John Wick said:


> Love the Raichu and Catepie!



thank you! I had so much fun with that one ^^



skarmoury said:


> bro ur art!!! makes my day <3



ahhh thank you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

bumping to new page 



A r i a n e said:


> ...I'm a little ashamed to come online only to post new art, but at least here's something?
> so here's another drawing done on procreate (I honestly don't think I'll ever go back to photoshop now, procreate is so much easier to use and most importantly, so much more FUN)
> this is my OC Selene, that I designed two years ago, she's my cosmos queen and I love her <3
> 
> (as always, click for full size on DA)
> 
> 
> 
> just for fun, here's a comparison of the first times I drew her in the beginning of 2018 vs now:
> I know I have so much more to learn but I'm quite proud of this improvement ^^


----------



## skarmoury

Okay big question:

How did you get a feel of human anatomy? Do you look at pose references? :0 Cuz like I?m struggling big time to get a good grasp of how the human body is supposed to feel,, I don?t mean anatomically realistic but more of getting the flow of movements and such. How do you do it? You?ve improved big in that aspect from 2018! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

skarmoury said:


> Okay big question:
> 
> How did you get a feel of human anatomy? Do you look at pose references? :0 Cuz like I’m struggling big time to get a good grasp of how the human body is supposed to feel,, I don’t mean anatomically realistic but more of getting the flow of movements and such. How do you do it? You’ve improved big in that aspect from 2018! <3



ooh do you really think so? that means so much to me because it's actually the biggest problem I have lmao I struggle with it A LOT, it takes me a very long time to finish a sketch, I have trouble making the body look "right" (and I keep noticing mistakes when it's too late to fix them lol)
but yes, I ALWAYS look at pose references, I try to never start a drawing without one or several exact poses (like, a full body or one for the upper body, one for the head, hands, etc) that I can replicate. A few times I've tried drawing without them but I can't make it work, I always need to come back and look for references. For the one of Selene I actually had my sister pose the way I wanted my character to look so I could know what her arms and hands would look like ahah
I also practice sometimes by tracing over a reference photo to get a feel of how the body looks and that has also helped a little.
I wish I could be of more help, your question is one I want to ask many of the artists I follow ^^'


----------



## A r i a n e

here's a commission i finished for a friend on twitter!
maybe in 2020 i'll do real commissions? who knows



i'm finishing a new piece tonight or tomorrow and then i'll share my 2019 summary of art ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my last drawing of 2019!!
it's Rey from Star Wars because she will always own my entire heart, and will always be one of my favorite fictional characters. and yes the sequel trilogy had faults, but i will forever be thankful to it for bringing her into my life <3

this was done on procreate and the reference is her character poster from tros.

i'll share my summary of art tomorrow!
as always click for full size <3


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my summary for the year! i'm overall quite happy with it, i managed to draw at least one piece per month. most importantly i got an ipad for my birthday in september and drawing on procreate has been really lifechanging, especially because my old laptop/photoshop were incredibly slow ._. procreate is extremely easy to use and a real joy!

i feel like my style has solidified into what i want it to be this year, i have a lot more to learn of course, this new year i will try to draw a lot more so i can improve on anatomy, maybe practice backgrounds? maybe men at some point? lmao

onward to 2020 \o/


----------



## A r i a n e

first finished drawing of 2020, and i'm starting the year right by drawing my wife Elsa, in her final outfit, singing show yourself <3 Frozen 2 was a masterpiece and i have yet to see it without crying my eyes out

drawn on ipad + procreate


----------



## A r i a n e

as a fan of philip pullman's his dark materials, i was really happy with the tv series adaptation. here's a little lyra and pan walking into the nothern lights - i can't wait for season 2!

drawn on ipad + procreate


----------



## A r i a n e

the #toonme challenge on twitter and instagram looked awesome so i decided to try it, and indeed i had a lot of fun drawing half of my face :')


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> the #toonme challenge on twitter and instagram looked awesome so i decided to try it, and indeed i had a lot of fun drawing half of my face :')



omG this is so freakin cool, and you are so cute i love this ;-;


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> omG this is so freakin cool, and you are so cute i love this ;-;



aww thanks hun <3
 it's such a fun challenge, i love seeing artists everywhere do it ^^


----------



## dedenne

aRIANE i love ur art so much it literally gives me life ,,,,  and the texture of the brushh woowww


----------



## ali.di.magix

A r i a n e said:


> the #toonme challenge on twitter and instagram looked awesome so i decided to try it, and indeed i had a lot of fun drawing half of my face :')



first of all, you are flippin' gorgeous!!

Second of all, I literally am still in love with all your art and recent pieces!! Your toonme one is gorgeous, I always loved your alolan raichu one (so underrated and so gorgeous!!), I love the peachette & MK Tour Peach....aaa soo good! Keep up the good work, you have improved so much in so little time


----------



## A r i a n e

dedenne said:


> aRIANE i love ur art so much it literally gives me life ,,,,  and the texture of the brushh woowww



omg thank you ;_;
one of my favorite things about procreate is how many different brushes there are, with so many different amzzing textures *______*



ali.di.magix said:


> first of all, you are flippin' gorgeous!!
> 
> Second of all, I literally am still in love with all your art and recent pieces!! Your toonme one is gorgeous, I always loved your alolan raichu one (so underrated and so gorgeous!!), I love the peachette & MK Tour Peach....aaa soo good! Keep up the good work, you have improved so much in so little time



woww thank you so much, you're too sweet!! <3
i still really like my pok?mon piece, it's bit old now but i'd worked so hard on it and ended up really proud of it ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

a commission for allainah <3 maple was super fun to draw, i love her soft colors
(her use only!)


----------



## Darkesque_

OMG! Your art is d a b o m b!


----------



## A r i a n e

animeshadowpanda said:


> OMG! Your art is d a b o m b!



thank you so much!! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

another commission, this time for my sister's friend!
i didn't know i could draw a horse until i tried, it was a fun experiment ^^
(her use only)


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> another commission, this time for my sister's friend!
> i didn't know i could draw a horse until i tried, it was a fun experiment ^^
> (her use only)



well now you know; you can def draw a horse. this looks amazing!!


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> well now you know; you can def draw a horse. this looks amazing!!



thank you sweetie ;_; <3


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> first finished drawing of 2020, and i'm starting the year right by drawing my wife Elsa, in her final outfit, singing show yourself <3 Frozen 2 was a masterpiece and i have yet to see it without crying my eyes out
> 
> drawn on ipad + procreate



Elsa looks GORGEOUS!! I really like Elsa, her aesthetic is so cool! Whenever it's cloudy and windy where I live I feel like going to my rooftop terrace and sing Let it Go as the cold wind blows on my face lmao

Do you draw on iPad Pro? Some of my classmates have them and I actually drew something on it! I actually copied another drawing, but using it felt soo great and fancy. I drew one of the drawings shown in the movie Jojo Rabbit, I'm not sure if you have watched it, but it's great!


----------



## A r i a n e

Yael said:


> Elsa looks GORGEOUS!! I really like Elsa, her aesthetic is so cool! Whenever it's cloudy and windy where I live I feel like going to my rooftop terrace and sing Let it Go as the cold wind blows on my face lmao
> 
> Do you draw on iPad Pro? Some of my classmates have them and I actually drew something on it! I actually copied another drawing, but using it felt soo great and fancy. I drew one of the drawings shown in the movie Jojo Rabbit, I'm not sure if you have watched it, but it's great!



thank you! <3 i love elsa so much too. ahahahh i feel that way sometimes too ^^

yes, i draw on my ipad pro, i got it for my birthday last september and i love drawing on it a lot more than photoshop! i haven't seen that movie but i've heard good things about it, i might check it out someday


----------



## A r i a n e

finished a new commission! my customer wanted me to draw her sister and her 3 dogs as a birthday gift ^^
i've been drawing a lot of animals lately, and learning a lot!
(her use only)

(i will probably set up a proper commission page soon)


----------



## Hanif1807

Just discovered your art thread. Your drawing is so gorgeous! Keep it up


----------



## A r i a n e

Hanif1807 said:


> Just discovered your art thread. Your drawing is so gorgeous! Keep it up



thank you so much! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

my mom wanted me draw her an icon so here she is <3
do not use, hers only!

drawn on ipad + procreate


----------



## mocha.

Been following your art thread for a while now and I just wanted to say your art is amazing!


----------



## A r i a n e

mocha. said:


> Been following your art thread for a while now and I just wanted to say your art is amazing!



aww thank you so much, that’s so nice of you! ^^


----------



## Byebi

i absolutely love your use of colors !!! everything blends together beautifully ;v;


----------



## A r i a n e

Byebi said:


> i absolutely love your use of colors !!! everything blends together beautifully ;v;



thank you so much! that makes me very happy, because i tend to struggle a bit when choosing colors ;_;


----------



## A r i a n e

another commission for allainah, her mayor and stitches <3 i absolutely loved drawing this one!
(her use only)


----------



## A r i a n e

i've wanted to draw harley for a super long time, and after seeing birds of prey (which was glorious and i absolutely loved) i finally did!
this was a fun exercize in colors, shading and lightning and i had looots of fun <3


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> i've wanted to draw harley for a super long time, and after seeing birds of prey (which was glorious and i absolutely loved) i finally did!
> this was a fun exercize in colors, shading and lightning and i had looots of fun <3



this is amazing!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

faiiry said:


> this is amazing!!!



thank you


----------



## A r i a n e

finished another commission ^^ i'm growing more confident with my drawings of animals :')

i will set up a proper commissions thread once new horizons releases, but *if you are interested in an icon like these (click me) (and here for better qualities) before then, please feel free to send me a private message <3*
(they are 15€ for one character, +10 for one pet/animal/villager/pokémon/other, +5-10 for additional one pet/animal/villager/pokémon/other depending on complexity)



i'm currently working on drawing every single one of my new leaf villagers and i can't wait to post them before nh is out!


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> i will set up a proper commissions thread once new horizons releases, but *if you are interested in an icon like these (click me) (and here for better qualities) before then, please feel free to send me a private message <3*
> (they are 15? for one character, +10 for one pet/animal/villager/pok?mon/other, +5-10 for additional one pet/animal/villager/pok?mon/other depending on complexity)


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


>


----------



## lazyislander

Gorgeous art!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

lazyislander said:


> Gorgeous art!!!



thank you!


----------



## A r i a n e

new horizons is only one week away!!

to celebrate and to say goodbye to my new leaf towns (that i will still visit from time to time, of course), i've decided to draw every single one of my villagers. these animals live in my main town westeros, that i've had for almost 7 years now <3
i'm now working on the animals from my second town, i'll be done before next friday ^^

click for larger size!
who's your favorite?


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> new horizons is only one week away!!
> 
> to celebrate and to say goodbye to my new leaf towns (that i will still visit from time to time, of course), i've decided to draw every single one of my villagers. these animals live in my main town westeros, that i've had for almost 7 years now <3
> i'm now working on the animals from my second town, i'll be done before next friday ^^
> 
> click for larger size!
> who's your favorite?



this is so cute!! i love the way you drew marina and phoebe :3


----------



## A r i a n e

faiiry said:


> this is so cute!! i love the way you drew marina and phoebe :3



thank you! <3
phoebe ended up being one of my favorites to draw ^^


----------



## lapaa

Wow you drew all of your villagers!!! What a cute idea, but OMG How long did that take you? Blanche is my favorite, sooo cute


----------



## A r i a n e

new horizons is TOMORROW
my copy arrived today and i've been playing it already and!! i can't believe it's here and it's REAL and i've started my new island life. i've only played a few hours, but i love it so much already ;____; i can't wait to spend my days playing omg.

here are my 2nd town yurei's villagers, as a final goodbye to new leaf <3

click for larger size
who's your favorite? 



- - - Post Merge - - -



lapaa said:


> Wow you drew all of your villagers!!! What a cute idea, but OMG How long did that take you? Blanche is my favorite, sooo cute



thank you so much! 
they took a little over 10 hours (for 10 animals) so counting the ones i just posted, about 20+ hours? it's long but totally okay, it's not like i had many things to do while staying at home and waiting for new horizons ahah :')


----------



## lapaa

OMG your copy arrived early!!!! I was too nervous to order incase it arrived late... I ended up getting a digital copy and predownloading it, now 9pm can't come soon enough!!

Wow the whole second set too!!! Really impressive! They are so cute, it's tough to choose a favorite... I think mine has to be Coco, but I really love the way you drew Ruby too

20 hours! Though, I gotta say, an hour each is not bad at all!! I thought each one would take more like 2-3 hours! 

Congratulations on your early copy!!! I hope you're having fun!


----------



## A r i a n e

lapaa said:


> OMG your copy arrived early!!!! I was too nervous to order incase it arrived late... I ended up getting a digital copy and predownloading it, now 9pm can't come soon enough!!
> 
> Wow the whole second set too!!! Really impressive! They are so cute, it's tough to choose a favorite... I think mine has to be Coco, but I really love the way you drew Ruby too
> 
> 20 hours! Though, I gotta say, an hour each is not bad at all!! I thought each one would take more like 2-3 hours!
> 
> Congratulations on your early copy!!! I hope you're having fun!



it didd, i still can't believe my luck, especially since we're quarantined in my country and deliveries are slower than usual :/
that's awesome! you're gonna have so much fun ^^

and thank you so much, you're too sweet! <3 the rabbits were some of the easiest ones to draw ahah. some did a little longer than others (the ostriches and sheep for example)


----------



## lapaa

I'm so glad you were able to get it!! I have been looking at the clock like once every 15 minutes since I woke up hahaha... 4 and a half hours to go!!! 
How are you doing btw? Do you have food and supplies? I understand animal crossing is an escape for many, don't feel pressured to talk about it if you'd rather not. 

That makes sense! Do you have more practice with rabbits, or did you find the design easier to draw in general? 
I loooove the ostriches so much!


----------



## A r i a n e

lapaa said:


> I'm so glad you were able to get it!! I have been looking at the clock like once every 15 minutes since I woke up hahaha... 4 and a half hours to go!!!
> How are you doing btw? Do you have food and supplies? I understand animal crossing is an escape for many, don't feel pressured to talk about it if you'd rather not.
> 
> That makes sense! Do you have more practice with rabbits, or did you find the design easier to draw in general?
> I loooove the ostriches so much!



i'm glad i didn't have to watch the clock because that would have driven me insane ahah, so i wish you all the courage :') i was lucky enough to have it delivered before i even woke up!
thank you so much for asking <3 me and my family are alright, we have everything we need and for now are still able to go out to buy groceries. but yes, new horizons is definitely helping, i was just saying to a friend that in a way i'm glad it was delayed so it can help us through this now >< i hope you're doing alright where you are!

i have little experience drawing animals (full bodies at least), so it was for sure the design. their arms are easier to draw than wings for one, ahah. thank you 
i look forward to doing more drawings in the animal crossing style as i develop my island, i'm also excited to draw other people's characters when i do commissions in a while ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

a new icon i drew for my sister's bookstagram account <3


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> a new icon i drew for my sister's bookstagram account <3



so pretty!!


----------



## A r i a n e

i drew my islander ariane when she first arrived on my island, canary bay, to celebrate my first week of playing new horizons <3 i'm having so much fun with this game, it is so pretty and full of fun things to do, and i can't wait to discover many new things every day!

i'll be offering animal crossing commissions sometime in april, i need to practice more styles but i think this one will be one of the options <3



- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> so pretty!!



thank youu <3


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i drew my islander ariane when she first arrived on my island, canary bay, to celebrate my first week of playing new horizons <3 i'm having so much fun with this game, it is so pretty and full of fun things to do, and i can't wait to discover many new things every day!
> 
> i'll be offering animal crossing commissions sometime in april, i need to practice more styles but i think this one will be one of the options <3



Girl oh my god??? 10/10 would buy. im ready, take my money pls. I love the water/sand on the bottom its such a cute and simple way to add a BG without making it overwhelming <33


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> Girl oh my god??? 10/10 would buy. im ready, take my money pls. I love the water/sand on the bottom its such a cute and simple way to add a BG without making it overwhelming <33



ahh thank you so much hon, i was afraid it would be too simple so i'm happy i found this balance ;_;


----------



## A r i a n e

i was so excited on the day my favorite animal crossing character - isabelle - arrived on my island (whose name is canary bay, which is why i added it to her bag) that i just had to draw her <3 i loved working with these colors!

i'm almost ready to open commissions, i need one more example but it should be soon! o:



i also drew this icon for my islander, which is a style i'll offer as well


----------



## allainah

i freakin LOVE your new icon. i cant wait wait for the shop


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> i freakin LOVE your new icon. i cant wait wait for the shop


thank you so much hun <3

here's the one i did for you 
using this base is so much fun, i can't wait to do more soon!


----------



## jiroutachi

oh my gosh Ariane, you do art now too?!?! I would LOVE to commission you if you're open? >w<

my reference: [twitter post]
price: 15 USD


----------



## A r i a n e

jiroutachi said:


> oh my gosh Ariane, you do art now too?!?! I would LOVE to commission you if you're open? >w<
> 
> my reference: [twitter post]
> price: 15 USD



ooh yes absolutely! your character is so cute omg. i'm going to pm you <3


----------



## A r i a n e

ahh this took forever but i am so happy with it! biskit is my favorite villager, i'm so happy i purchased his amiibo card before the game was released - he lives on my island canary bay now and i love him so much <3 my islander is making him a flower crown ^^

this will also serve as an example in my commissions sheet - i'll be working on that this week!


----------



## A r i a n e

a commission for my friend allainah of her islander and favorite villager, stitches the lazy cub <3
this was so much fun to work on, i love drawing with pastel colors!

do not use, for her use only: toyhou.se/lilscrunchie

my commissions will be officially opened this week!


----------



## IonicKarma

Omg your art is beautiful!  All these amazing artists here are making me want to go back to drawing haha.


----------



## A r i a n e

IonicKarma said:


> Omg your art is beautiful!  All these amazing artists here are making me want to go back to drawing haha.


thank you!  that's true, there are so many talented artists here. i'm glad to hear we're inspiring you ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

here's something different from the animal crossing style i've been doing lately, so i don't forget how to draw in my regular style ahah

i love princess peach a lot, and i wanted to create a new, casual/modern outfit for her, so here she is ready for spring <3 i'm really proud of this drawing, it's probably one of my favorites i've done :')


----------



## A r i a n e

my commissions are open! here's a link to my thread if you are interested ♥


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Can I request you to make me a signature please? I suck at canva

edit: i didn't see the above comment before posting this comment


----------



## A r i a n e

Jessy_Azran said:


> Can I request you to make me a signature please? I suck at canva


hi, i'm sorry but i don't do signatures requests anymore, i used to, but that was a few years ago. i do however offer art commissions for rlc, if you are interested the link is in the post right above yours


----------



## A r i a n e

happy may!! mermay is one of my favorite challenges, mermaids are incredibly fun to draw. this year i decided to draw the mermaids from peter pan, and challenge myself to draw simple backgrounds - i'm hoping i can draw at least 2, maybe 3? they're gorgeous and very inspiring!

reminde: my commissions are open! here's a link with all the info ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

i got commissioned to draw elsa as an animal crossing character!!! i'm a huge fan of both frozen and animal crossing of course, so i was extremely happy to get this request, i had sooo much fun and am very happy with the result ♥ by far the coolest commission i ever got, thank you again so much elphieluvr for commissioning me  (this is for her use only!)

reminder: my commissions are open! i can draw your islander in this style, here's a link with all the info ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my second mermaid ♥ i only had time to draw instead of 3 like i had planned, but that's okay because i'm very happy with them, i've noticed i'm spending less and less time on full body pieces, which i feel very good about!
i can't wait to draw more mermaids, maybe before next year?

reminder: my commissions are open! i can draw your islander in this style, here's a link with all the info ♥


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> here's my second mermaid ♥ i only had time to draw instead of 3 like i had planned, but that's okay because i'm very happy with them, i've noticed i'm spending less and less time on full body pieces, which i feel very good about!
> i can't wait to draw more mermaids, maybe before next year?
> 
> reminder: my commissions are open! i can draw your islander in this style, here's a link with all the info ♥


i cant believe this took you less time wtf it's literally PERFECT, LOOK AT THE COLORING AAAAAAAA


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> i cant believe this took you less time wtf it's literally PERFECT, LOOK AT THE COLORING AAAAAAAA


aaa thank you so much hun ;___; <3<3


----------



## A r i a n e

i've been very busy with commissions this month so i haven't bumped this in a while but i finally had time to draw something for myself!
i wanted to draw a rainbow haired girl for pride, and she turned out to be one of my favorite drawings i've ever done aaaaah ;_;

happy pride! ♥


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> i've been very busy with commissions this month so i haven't bumped this in a while but i finally had time to draw something for myself!
> i wanted to draw a rainbow haired girl for pride, and she turned out to be one of my favorite drawings i've ever done aaaaah ;_;
> 
> happy pride! ♥


THIS IS FLIPPING GORGEOUS OMG 
esp the freckle details, i think? im in love with her


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> THIS IS FLIPPING GORGEOUS OMG
> esp the freckle details, i think? im in love with her


thank you hon!! ♥
freckles are one of my favorite things to draw


----------



## daisyy

i LOVE (no pun intended lol) her earrings as well! gorgeous!


----------



## A r i a n e

daisyy said:


> i LOVE (no pun intended lol) her earrings as well! gorgeous!


ahah, thank you!


----------



## A r i a n e

just a girl i drew for fun last weekend, i love her colors!


----------



## milktae

wow your so good!


----------



## Crash

i absolutely love your art style! so colorful & gorgeous ahhhh


----------



## A r i a n e

milktae said:


> wow your so good!





Crash said:


> i absolutely love your art style! so colorful & gorgeous ahhhh


aaah this is the best kind of posts to wake up to, thank you both so much!


----------



## A r i a n e

oops haven't posted here in a while, here's my last two drawings ♥

vanya hargreeves from the umbrella academy at the end of season 1 (i love this show SO MUCH):



a commission for my cousin, who wanted me to draw ellie from the last of us:


----------



## HungryForCereal

omg umbrella academy!

just want to confirm that u are open for commissions cos your shop says its closed.


----------



## A r i a n e

HungryForCereal said:


> omg umbrella academy!
> 
> for commission, are u looking for only rlc?


ahh another fan! 
oh i actually just edited the main post to say i'm closed for commissions at the moment. but yes it was for rlc, and i'll most likely be open again sometime in september ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal

A r i a n e said:


> ahh another fan!
> oh i actually just edited the main post to say i'm closed for commissions at the moment. but yes it was for rlc, and i'll most likely be open again sometime in september ^^


ah ok. your shop says it closed but the title here says its open when i saw ur thread lol. would love to see a drawing of Allison from UA cos i heard a rumour you would lol


----------



## A r i a n e

HungryForCereal said:


> ah ok. your shop says it closed but the title here says its open when i saw ur thread lol. would love to see a drawing of Allison from UA cos i heard a rumour you would lol


i know you posted just as i edited, i completely forgot to remove it from there!
nice one :') i might draw her someday too! i wish i could draw all the siblings but i can't draw men to save my life ^^'


----------



## mocha.

Ahhh you’re back!! Ive missed seeing your gorgeous art  love the lighting you drew for the UA piece!


----------



## A r i a n e

mocha. said:


> Ahhh you’re back!! Ive missed seeing your gorgeous art  love the lighting you drew for the UA piece!


omg thank you so much! that means a lot, i wanted to work on the lighting more than i usually do with this one


----------



## lana.

omg your art is so gorgeous! i love your style so much


----------



## A r i a n e

fennekins said:


> omg your art is so gorgeous! i love your style so much


aaa thank you!!


----------



## A r i a n e

just got home from vacation and i've been drawing a lot, so i'll be bumping this a few times  

first, i drew anastasia ♥
i've always wanted to draw her as i really love her character and movie, before i felt like i couldn't do her justice but this summer i was ready and i'm so glad i drew her, because this might be one of my best drawings yet - i feel like i've improved a lot this last year and i'm very proud of myself!


----------



## rosabelle

Your art is very lovely! Also, I love Anastasia!  It's not really an unpopular movie but I think it's underrated.

edit: realized I said you’re instead of your


----------



## A r i a n e

rosabelle said:


> You're art is very lovely! Also, I love Anastasia!  It's not really an unpopular movie but I think it's underrated.


thank you so much! <3
i agree, i think it’s a beautiful movie and is too often overlooked, maybe because it’s not a disney movie? it’s a shame :/


----------



## rosabelle

A r i a n e said:


> thank you so much! <3
> i agree, i think it’s a beautiful movie and is too often overlooked, maybe because it’s not a disney movie? it’s a shame :/



Yea I think so too. But I’ve been seeing people trying to recognize her as a disney princess or something. Oh well, still great movie.

continue making beautiful art!


----------



## A r i a n e

i was long overdue for a new profile picture, so here's one with my new haircut ^^



for comparison, this is the last time i drew myself (last year, back when i was drawing on photoshop) (and had much longer hair)


----------



## A r i a n e

i wanted to draw something simple after my last big drawings, so i asked my sister for some inspiration and we came up with this grumpy fairy. i love the colors my sister chose <3


----------



## A r i a n e

i never not want to draw my favorite princess. legend of zelda is my favorite thing in the world, i can't wait for breath of the wild 2 ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

today is the release of super mario 3d all stars on switch!! since the announcement i've been overjoyed, mario sunshine being my favorite mario game, i've wanted to play it again for over 10 years, and i'm having such a good time discovering isle delfino again. so here's a summery peach to celebrate, her vacation outfit is too cute <3

today is also my birthday, and playing the game was the best way to celebrate! i also had a party in animal crossing new horizons, nintendo is really saving my year :')


----------



## mocha.

Happy birthday Ariane! I’m glad you managed to enjoy today despite current circumstances! Peach looks adorable in your style c:


----------



## A r i a n e

mocha. said:


> Happy birthday Ariane! I’m glad you managed to enjoy today despite current circumstances! Peach looks adorable in your style c: ❤


thank you so much   
i would have loved to spend the day with my family or friends, but this is the next best thing, nintendo games always brighten my days ♥


----------



## Mikaiah

omg, happy birthday, ariane!! I love your art <3 <3


----------



## A r i a n e

Mikaiah said:


> omg, happy birthday, ariane!! I love your art <3 <3


aaaw thank you so much! <3


----------



## A r i a n e

it's fall and spooky season!! it's my favorite time of the year, and to celebrate i'm going to design three different witches, each with a different theme. the first one is a pumpkin witch, i really love how she turned out, she was super fun to draw <3


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my second witch for the month, my ghost witch! i'm glad she turned out quite different from the first one, i want all my witches to have their particular colors and themes.


----------



## zenni

Oh WOW these are so cool!!! The Spooktober ones are on point


----------



## A r i a n e

zenni said:


> Oh WOW these are so cool!!! The Spooktober ones are on point


aaw thank you so much


----------



## A r i a n e

my 3rd character for spooky month is a cat witch! i rarely draw animals, so it was good practice. he turned out bigger than i expected but i like it, he reminds me of my own cat :')

i had originally intended to draw 3 witches this month but since it's not even halfway done and i've drawn them, i'm going to draw at least one more ^^



i'm also making some halloween icons until the end of the month:

if you're interested, you can buy one here ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my last witch for the month! i'm so happy i managed to draw four very different designs for them, i love my witches but i think this one is my favorite. her colors were so fun to work with and i loved making the stars glow <3


----------



## A r i a n e

it's almost halloween!! i absolutely love the new spooky items, i decided to draw a few of my favorites and jack, the king of the party <3
(my number one fave is the candy set so i've been using it as my signature since i drew it ^^)


----------



## A r i a n e

happy halloween!!
today is my favorite holiday. while this year isn't the best to celebrate, i still took advantage of the month to draw spooky girls and party in animal crossing new horizons.
sally is obviously the halloween queen and i couldn't resist this outfit when i saw a figurine of her at disneyland!
here's a reference of her dress: https://www.cadeaucity.com/16400-thickbox_default/jack-et-sally-deluxe-figurine-disney-showcase.jpg

she was very fun to draw, i loved playing with her colors ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

this drawing was based on a photo by annegien schilling (found here), i couldn't resist drawing it <3 playing with the lights and blur was a fun experience!


----------



## A r i a n e

i replayed mario galaxy with all stars, it's one of my favorite mario games and i had so much fun rediscovering it!
i wanted to draw rosalina and design a new outfit for her, i love her color palette <3


----------



## A r i a n e

last year i started drawing an icon for my pokémon trainer but never finished it, i thought with the release of the dlc it was a nice occasion to do so!
(i like making my game characters look like me irl, i can use them as icons that way ^^)


----------



## A r i a n e

frozen 2 was released one year ago today!! this movie means a lot to me, i'll always remember the first time i saw in theaters, i couldn't stop crying :') my favorite character is elsa, but i drew her last year so i wanted to draw anna this time to celebrate the anniversary. she's such an amazing character, so i wanted to draw a more detailed piece for her, and use the chance to practice backgrounds. the brushes i used for it were made by devinellekurtz. i have a lot to learn about backgrounds, but i'm proud of this drawing <3


----------



## A r i a n e

i haven't been able to stop thinking about the queen's gambit (on netflix) since i finished it, it was so a joy to watch, i absolutely loved it and anya taylor-joy as beth <3 her final outfit is perfect, i just had to draw it!


----------



## A r i a n e

this is my oc selene, cosmos queen, that i created in 2018! i've made a tradition of drawing her once a year to see how i'm improving.
i drew a new dress for her, heavily inspired by this work of art <3

selene was designed by me and is for my use only.



here's the last two years i drew her:


----------



## nightxshift

A r i a n e said:


> i haven't been able to stop thinking about the queen's gambit (on netflix) since i finished it, it was so a joy to watch, i absolutely loved it and anya taylor-joy as beth <3 her final outfit is perfect, i just had to draw it!


*BETH HARMON *coughs* love this*


----------



## A r i a n e

nightxshift said:


> *BETH HARMON *coughs* love this*


i knoww i love her thank you!


----------



## allainah

OMG HUN??? you've improved so much ;_; the freakin DETAILS on that dress leaves me breathless


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> OMG HUN??? you've improved so much ;_; the freakin DETAILS on that dress leaves me breathless


aaaaaa thank you so much sweetie the dress gave me so much trouble so that means A LOT


----------



## A r i a n e

'tis the season for cozy and cute sweaters <3 i really love how this girl turned out, she was so much fun to draw. happy holidays!
(her sweater was inspired by this)


----------



## A r i a n e

i did lineart!!! i wanted to draw a coloring page of katrielle layton as a christmas present for my sister, it was a struggle because i'm not used to drawing lines (in fact, i absolutely hate them) but i think it turned out quite well for a first try! my sister was happy with it and that's all that matters. i wanted to color her as well, this is my favorite outfit of hers.



i'm currently working on my last drawing of 2020, it's a big piece and i hope i can finish it before the year ends.
i hope everyone had a nice christmas ♥


----------



## LoserMom

Wow, your work is *sooooooo* good!  I wish I had that talent, lol


----------



## A r i a n e

LoserMom said:


> Wow, your work is *sooooooo* good!  I wish I had that talent, lol


aww thank you so much


----------



## A r i a n e

okay so i know i've said this a few times before, but this time i really think this is my favorite and best drawing i've done so far??
sally is a huge inspiration and muse for me, i like drawing her for every occasion and to compare my improvement, and her christmas outfit was too perfect to resist. (here's a reference)
i absolutely loved experimenting with shadows and lighting, and playing with the new procreate special effects for the background and snow ♥



*

and here's this year's summary of art!

i think i improved a lot this year, i had a lot of free time to draw, and spent a lot of hours on my ipad. procreate has been lifechanging since i got my ipad last september, i don't think i could have developped my art this much while still drawing on photoshop!
i drew a lot of full bodies which was a lot harder for me before, but becomes a bit easier and faster with each new piece. i've also experimented with lights and special effects, while dabbling a little in backgrounds.

overall i drew a lot of cute girls and had fun doing it, that's all i wanted so i'm happy ♥
here's a link to the template!







i hope everyone had a happy and healthy christmas, be safe today while celebrating the end of this awful year!


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> okay so i know i've said this a few times before, but this time i really think this is my favorite and best drawing i've done so far??
> sally is a huge inspiration and muse for me, i like drawing her for every occasion and to compare my improvement, and her christmas outfit was too perfect to resist. (here's a reference)
> i absolutely loved experimenting with shadows and lighting, and playing with the new procreate special effects for the background and snow ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope everyone had a happy and healthy christmas, be safe today while celebrating the end of this awful year!



This. Is. Perfection. I love her sm 
and yes everyone stay safe <3


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> This. Is. Perfection. I love her sm
> and yes everyone stay safe <3


thank you so much loveeee


----------



## A r i a n e

my first finished drawing of 2021!
i rewatched shrek 1 and 2 this christmas, like i do every year, they are some of my all time favorite animated movies. it was the perfect occasion to draw the badass fiona ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

i've been art-blocked the whole month but still managed to finish this piece before february :')
she's a little ghost i've had in mind for a long time, her name is alice and she might look scary but she's actually a very kind ghost


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> i've been art-blocked the whole month but still managed to finish this piece before february :')
> she's a little ghost i've had in mind for a long time, her name is alice and she might look scary but she's actually a very kind ghost


SHES SO CUTE & CREEPY. I LOVE.


----------



## A r i a n e

reposting to new page:



A r i a n e said:


> i've been art-blocked the whole month but still managed to finish this piece before february :')
> she's a little ghost i've had in mind for a long time, her name is alice and she might look scary but she's actually a very kind ghost






allainah said:


> SHES SO CUTE & CREEPY. I LOVE.


thank you sweetie


----------



## A r i a n e

no better character to draw than isabelle to get out of an art block 
the little sweater she wears in the winter is the cutest thing ever ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

so this is the longest i ever spent on one drawing, and one of the most detailed i ever did! this girl is lexy, my oldest oc that i created in 2017. i haven't drawn her in years (never full body) so it was high time to give her a new look!
the pose and composition were big challenges, i rarely draw characters sitting, and it was a fun chance to try new things (especially the mirror)

i absolutely love how she turned out ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

happy valentine's day to all who celebrate! i personally don't, but i couldn't pass an excuse to draw a cute girl in pink surrounded by hearts♥


----------



## A r i a n e

last sunday was the 35th anniversary of the very first legend of zelda game! ♥
this franchise means everything to me, it is my favorite video game series, it has been a constant source of happiness since childhood, and i have so many cherished memories of playing zelda games.
i wanted to draw a zelda design i hadn't drawn before for the occasion, i chose her look from super smash bros ultimate (originally from a link between worlds) because it's one of my favorites. she was definitely a challenge, but i absolutely love how she turned out!


----------



## A r i a n e

happy pokémon day!
the first pokémon games were released 25 years ago today ♥
i've played these games almost since the start, in fact they were my first nintendo games and my introduction to this beautiful world. there were many adventures during all those years and i'm always excited for new ones (the announcements from the pokémon presents yesterday were awesome!)


----------



## Lynnatchii

Wow, I'm currently using photoshop and a wacom tablet too. And I'm planning to use an ipad and procreate!

AND I JUST IN LOVE WITH YOUR ART STYLE AHHH

I didn't know it was Pokemon day


----------



## A r i a n e

CatladyNiesha said:


> Wow, I'm currently using photoshop and a wacom tablet too. And I'm planning to use an ipad and procreate!
> 
> AND I JUST IN LOVE WITH YOUR ART STYLE AHHH
> 
> I didn't know it was Pokemon day



aah thank you  it's funyn how we're using the same tools!
and yeah, since today marks the beginning of the franchise, the official pokémon accounts are doing several events to celebrate ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

i was so happy when i heard anya taylor-joy won a golden globe for her role as beth in the queen's gambit (netflix) ♥ she is an incredible actress and deserves all the glory that's coming to her. i couldn't resist drawing her gorgeous look from the night!


----------



## Kumori

Your art style is really sweet! ;o; I love how soft the coloring looks, almost like airbrushing.


----------



## A r i a n e

Kumori said:


> Your art style is really sweet! ;o; I love how soft the coloring looks, almost like airbrushing.


aww thank you so much! the brush i'm using to shade is very close to airbrushes, it's actually a noise brush, i'm glad it shows ^^


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> happy pokémon day!
> the first pokémon games were released 25 years ago today ♥
> i've played these games almost since the start, in fact they were my first nintendo games and my introduction to this beautiful world. there were many adventures during all those years and i'm always excited for new ones (the announcements from the pokémon presents yesterday were awesome!)


I love this drawing so much! Squirtle looks sooo cute


----------



## A r i a n e

Yael said:


> I love this drawing so much! Squirtle looks sooo cute


thank you yael    they were all so fun to draw. my favorite is bulbasaur ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

happy mario day! (mar. 10) ♥
i know it's technically not peach day, but she's one of my favorite characters to draw, and beside, mario wouldn't be much without the princess ^^
i've wanted to draw her winter outfit (from mario odyssey) for so long, so today was the perfect occasion!


----------



## The Foogle

OH MY GOD is that last one Fiona from Shrek? Mad respecc

These are so good do you take requests?


----------



## A r i a n e

The Foogle said:


> OH MY GOD is that last one Fiona from Shrek? Mad respecc
> 
> These are so good do you take requests?


ahah yes it's her! i'm a huge fan of shrek :')

thank you so much! i don't at the moment, i'm considering opening commisions later this year though ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

wandavision ended a week ago and i miss the show already   it was so good, i love wanda with all my heart, i absolutely had to draw her final look - this costume and this show is everything i wanted for her since she was first introduced in the mcu. it broke my heart but it was worth it


----------



## A r i a n e

happy birthday to acnh! 
to celebrate i drew one of my favorite items - the flimsy watering can - with all the flowers in the game 
i can't believe after years of waiting for this game, it's a year old already. it's been a lifesaver in 2020 and without it, this year would have been so much worse, so i'm so thankful for this game for bringing me a beautiful and extremely fun island escape ♥


----------



## xara

AR


A r i a n e said:


> happy birthday to acnh!
> to celebrate i drew one of my favorite items - the flimsy watering can - with all the flowers in the game
> i can't believe after years of waiting for this game, it's a year old already. it's been a lifesaver in 2020 and without it, this year would have been so much worse, so i'm so thankful for this game for bringing me a beautiful and extremely fun island escape ♥



ARIANEEE this is so pretty omg


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> ARIANEEE this is so pretty omg



aaaah xara!! thank you, you’re so sweet


----------



## A r i a n e

for my sister who wanted me to draw her favorite disney fairy, periwinkle - i love her color palette


----------



## A r i a n e

i absolutely loved raya and the last dragon, everything was so beautiful, so here's our new disney hero ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

here's a pretty flowery lady i drew to welcome spring   this color palette was so satisfying to play with!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> here's a pretty flowery lady i drew to welcome spring   this color palette was so satisfying to play with!


OMG THE HETEROCHROMIA


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> here's a pretty flowery lady i drew to welcome spring   this color palette was so satisfying to play with!



okay i know that this is like,, a week old but omg??? i love everything about this.


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> okay i know that this is like,, a week old but omg??? i love everything about this.


aww thank you so much xara   comments like this always make my day, no matter how long after i've posted ♥


----------



## Kirbyz

wait how have i not commented here yet, i always thought i did! girl your art is amazing, absolutely love your style!! these are so good


----------



## A r i a n e

Kirbyz said:


> wait how have i not commented here yet, i always thought i did! girl your art is amazing, absolutely love your style!! these are so good



aww omg thank you so much, that means a lot


----------



## A r i a n e

the very first animal crossing game was released exactly 20 years ago today  

i decided to draw timmy, tommy and tom nook preparing a party for the occasion. they ran into some problems as one of the twins got stuck flying away on a balloon  

in all those years, my many town/village/city/island have brought me so much happiness and have helped me escape from real world troubles so many times. i have a million beautiful memories playing this precious franchise, especially with new leaf and new horizons. i'm excited to see where the adventures will lead to next ♥


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

A r i a n e said:


> the very first animal crossing game was released exactly 20 years ago today
> 
> i decided to draw timmy, tommy and tom nook preparing a party for the occasion. they ran into some problems as one of the twins got stuck flying away on a balloon
> 
> in all those years, my many town/village/city/island have brought me so much happiness and have helped me escape from real world troubles so many times. i have a million beautiful memories playing this precious franchise, especially with new leaf and new horizons. i'm excited to see where the adventures will lead to next ♥


Omg this is awesome!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

i've lived near paris my whole life, and it's always been my favorite place and the home of my heart. i haven't been able to go much this last year because of the pandemic and i miss the city terribly, drawing this cute girl was a way to be in it again for a while


----------



## A r i a n e

it's may which means it's officially mermay time!! i'm so excited as i absolutely love drawing mermaids ♥

i'm very proud of my improvement :') i had so much fun drawing her and the water she's swimming in.


----------



## A r i a n e

may is the perfect month to draw her again, i loved doing the lighting in this piece ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

my first draw this in your style!! i've seen so many beautiful designs over the years, i'm glad i finally decided to join. this one is hosted by madie_arts on instagram, she is one of my favorite artists and i absolutely loved this design. here's the original ♥

i've already drawn 3 mermaids for mermay, and i'm planning on at least one more ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

new mermaid  
not gonna lie this is one of my favorite drawings i've ever done :') i love the way i did the lighting, her tattoos and the colors i used. designing characters is always so much fun!


----------



## A r i a n e

and here's my last mermaid for the month! she's living her best life in her fruit bath 
i had so much fun this year again - i absolutely love drawing mermaids, and designing them. i managed to draw 5 this time, which makes me very happy!


----------



## A r i a n e

happy pride!!  

this drawing is very personal - before this year, i never talked about this on any social media. i am aro/ace, i learned to embrace the term a few years ago after 20+ years of trying to figure it out. it feels pretty good  

i had so much fun using my flags' colors to draw this cute girl. i'm also planning on drawing more pieces for pride month!


----------



## A r i a n e

and another for pride month  

this is sort of a redraw of this girl i drew last june. i experimented with new brushes for her hair and really like the result!


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> and another for pride month
> 
> this is sort of a redraw of this girl i drew last june. i experimented with new brushes for her hair and really like the result!


OMG i love this! So beautiful! the hair


----------



## A r i a n e

here's a cute girl i drew to welcome summer   coca cola is my favorite drink and i own 10 different versions of this shirt, ahah.


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> here's a cute girl i drew to welcome summer   coca cola is my favorite drink and i own 10 different versions of this shirt, ahah.


Ahhh! love it! she’s so adorable and she’s such a vibe!


----------



## A r i a n e

tiffanistarr said:


> Ahhh! love it! she’s so adorable and she’s such a vibe!


aww thank you    your comments always make me happy!


----------



## A r i a n e

another pride drawing, bi pride this time, just in time for the end the month   
this one was a request and design by my sister!


----------



## A r i a n e

just one more week before skyward sword is (re)released on switch! i can't wait to play it again, i think it's a very underrestimated loz game - its biggest flaw was the awkward motion controls, now that it's optional, i think i'll enjoy playing it even more. the story was beautiful and fascinating  ☁
in the meantime here's a cute zelda     she's for sure one of my favorite character to draw (in all her designs)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

A r i a n e said:


> just one more week before skyward sword is (re)released on switch! i can't wait to play it again, i think it's a very underrestimated loz game - its biggest flaw was the awkward motion controls, now that it's optional, i think i'll enjoy playing it even more. the story was beautiful and fascinating  ☁
> in the meantime here's a cute zelda     she's for sure one of my favorite character to draw (in all her designs)


Cute?? She's simply gorgeous!!  And speaking of SS, I agree that it's very underrated! It tells a wonderful, emotional story and the lore it introduces is important to the overall significance of many staple elements of the LoZ series. It sheds light on many things! The soundtrack is one of my favorites of the series, and not to mention the gameplay was a lot of fun! (save for those awkward motion controls, of course! which you eventually get used to as you play, yeah, but needed a lot of work as it was pretty clunky) I'll be picking up the re-release on the Switch for sure!

and on topic on your art again, your style is extremely vibrant and expressive!  you have so much talent!~


----------



## A r i a n e

LittleMissPanda said:


> Cute?? She's simply gorgeous!!  And speaking of SS, I agree that it's very underrated! It tells a wonderful, emotional story and the lore it introduces is important to the overall significance of many staple elements of the LoZ series. It sheds light on many things! The soundtrack is one of my favorites of the series, and not to mention the gameplay was a lot of fun! (save for those awkward motion controls, of course! which you eventually get used to as you play, yeah, but needed a lot of work as it was pretty clunky) I'll be picking up the re-release on the Switch for sure!
> 
> and on topic on your art again, your style is extremely vibrant and expressive!  you have so much talent!~


oh wow, thank you so much for this sweet comment!   it makes me super happy that you think my art is expressive, because i sometimes struggle with expressions, so it means a lot to me ♥
i completely agree with everything you said, skyward sword is a great game and i will scream it from the rooftops, ahah. i haven't played it in years and i'm sure i forgot a few things, i can't wait to rediscover them! and yes the music is absolutely gorgeous, it will be blasting when i play ^^


----------



## A r i a n e

my sister ophélie bought the prettiest dress and flowers and i could not resist drawing her because she is too adorable


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> my sister ophélie bought the prettiest dress and flowers and i could not resist drawing her because she is too adorable


omg i love this so much!!! The dress is so pretty!


----------



## A r i a n e

tiffanistarr said:


> omg i love this so much!!! The dress is so pretty!


thank you tiffani!!    i fell in love with it too and the moment she showed it to me, i knew i had to draw it


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> thank you tiffani!!    i fell in love with it too and the moment she showed it to me, i knew i had to draw it


she looks like she’s ready to spend time in a flower garden


----------



## A r i a n e

marvel shows continue to never disappoint  
loki was an absolute pleasure and i 100% fell in love with sylvie! this was a fun exercise with lighting and special effects


----------



## A r i a n e

this girl is having a much better summer than i am ^^'
the brushes i used for her hair are by vegalia, they are a lifesaver to draw all types of curly hair, i absolutely love them ♥


----------



## tiffanistarr

a Q U E E N. I love this one so much! Her hair is great, the suit is so pretty, the scenery is perfect, the booty??? ALSO PERFECT! I just love this so much. I want to trade places with her lol


----------



## A r i a n e

tiffanistarr said:


> a Q U E E N. I love this one so much! Her hair is great, the suit is so pretty, the scenery is perfect, the booty??? ALSO PERFECT! I just love this so much. I want to trade places with her lol


ahdhshqh tiffani thank you so much for always posting sweet comments and making my day (laughed out loud at 'the booty???' )
tbh i want to trade places too ahah, i'm at the beach too but the weather is very autmny


----------



## A r i a n e

a little screencap redraw, the suicide squad was worth it for this scene alone ♥ would watch 25 movies with margot robbie as harley quinn, please and thank you.
i'd never drawn this expression before and it was a lot of fun!


the flower brushes i used are by: tatyworks


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> a little screencap redraw, the suicide squad was worth it for this scene alone ♥ would watch 25 movies with margot robbie as harley quinn, please and thank you.
> i'd never drawn this expression before and it was a lot of fun!
> just for fun, here's the time i draw harley.
> 
> the flower brushes i used are by: tatyworks


ugh margot robbie is so amazing. I love this so much! the flowers look so great great as a background for her!


----------



## A r i a n e

tiffanistarr said:


> ugh margot robbie is so amazing. I love this so much! the flowers look so great great as a background for her!


she really is!!
thank you once again   
the flowers look so good in the scene, they burst all around her as she fights and it looks soooo cool. i wanted to include a reference in my post but forgot, so i'm just gonna pop it in here, ahah


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> a little screencap redraw, the suicide squad was worth it for this scene alone ♥ would watch 25 movies with margot robbie as harley quinn, please and thank you.
> i'd never drawn this expression before and it was a lot of fun!
> just for fun, here's the time i draw harley.
> 
> the flower brushes i used are by: tatyworks



ARIANE I LOVE THIS SO MUCH XJODNDMDKDPOD!!!!!!! _the suicide squad_ was amazing, this scene was amazing and margot robbie as harley quinn is one of the best casting choices of all time!! 

i actually had this screencap as my avatar on here for a bit, so i’m pumped to see some art of it on here!!! you did a beautiful job.


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> ARIANE I LOVE THIS SO MUCH XJODNDMDKDPOD!!!!!!! _the suicide squad_ was amazing, this scene was amazing and margot robbie as harley quinn is one of the best casting choices of all time!!
> 
> i actually had this screencap as my avatar on here for a bit, so i’m pumped to see some art of it on here!!! you did a beautiful job.


ahh thank you!! ♥ i agree so much especially about margot's perfect casting choice   
i did notice you had it as your avatar, hehe. i'm glad it made you happy


----------



## A r i a n e

presenting....my new favorite drawing of mine......
i absolutely love how she turned out and had the time of my life drawing her  i'm all for the cottagecore aesthetic  

heavily inspired by wildroseandsparrow!


----------



## A r i a n e

eowyn, galadriel, arwen 
i rewatched the lord of the rings trilogy this summer, i will never tire of this amazing saga ♥ i'd never drawn these ladies before, i enjoyed drawing them a lot! i wanted to practice faces and making them look as much as i could like the actresses (i think galadriel turned out the best, though my favorite character is definitely eowyn.) i think it's also the first time i've drawn several characters on one canvas


----------



## A r i a n e

golden hour (faces)  ☀
i haven't had much time to draw lately, but i did finish these three ladies in between larger pieces. they were drawn in different months and i tried my best to keep my style consistent so they'd look good together!
curly hair brush: vegalia


----------



## A r i a n e

i really enjoyed playing with the light and colors with this one, especially her hair  

finished her just in time for my favorite time of the year, spooky month! i have so many ideas and i just know i'll never have time to draw everything ;(

drawn on ipad + procreate


----------



## A r i a n e

moon pendant 
happy spooky month!  
i decided to draw smaller pieces this year so i can finish more of them during the month. i do have a full body planned when halloween approaches though.
i used this piece to experiment a little with lighting and colors, i love the final result  (even if the beginning was a struggle, hands are still so difficult for me to draw)


----------



## Corrie

I gotta say that your use of lighting and glows is breathtaking and my favourite part of your art! <3


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> moon pendant
> happy spooky month!
> i decided to draw smaller pieces this year so i can finish more of them during the month. i do have a full body planned when halloween approaches though.
> i used this piece to experiment a little with lighting and colors, i love the final result  (even if the beginning was a struggle, hands are still so difficult for me to draw)



my jaw will literally never not drop when i look at your art — it’s incredible . hands are definitely a pain to draw, but you draw them so beautifully!


----------



## A r i a n e

Corrie said:


> I gotta say that your use of lighting and glows is breathtaking and my favourite part of your art! <3



aww omg thank you so much! it's also my favorite thing to draw, it makes me very happy to read this ♥



xara said:


> my jaw will literally never not drop when i look at your art — it’s incredible . hands are definitely a pain to draw, but you draw them so beautifully!



agfhaghf thank youuu    that means a lot to me, hands are for sure very challenging, i have to force myself to draw them in different poses to practice more


----------



## A r i a n e

(tw blood) vampire 

can it be october all year so i can draw scary ladies all the time please? this was so much fun!


----------



## A r i a n e

these boots are made for witching 
i'm having so much fun working on these smaller pieces for october!


----------



## A r i a n e

pumpkin cat  
here's my last small piece for spooky month!
i struggle drawing animals and i'm not 100% satisfied with the result, but i do like the colors and textures i used.


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> pumpkin cat
> here's my last small piece for spooky month!
> i struggle drawing animals and i'm not 100% satisfied with the result, but i do like the colors and textures i used.



OMG!!! It's been so long since I've checked your art thread GIRL my breath is GONE. 
THE MOON PENDENT? LIKE ByE


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> OMG!!! It's been so long since I've checked your art thread GIRL my breath is GONE.
> THE MOON PENDENT? LIKE ByE


hon!!! thank you so much you're the sweetest


----------



## A r i a n e

happy halloween! 

drawing sally every year on my favorite holiday has become a tradition i really love. after all, she's the queen today!
this outfit was based on this gorgeous figurine. the color palette really fits the occasion  i love finding new figurines of her and drawing all her beautiful dresses


----------



## A r i a n e

sandy ~ last night in soho  

i absolutely adore anya taylor-joy and was very excited to see last night in soho, when i finally did, i was not disappointed  it was chilling but so well done and anya and thomasin mckenzie were a delight. highly recommend!
i experiment a lot with lighting in this piece and really like how it turned out.


----------



## A r i a n e

frozen 2 turned two years old this week ❄
i haven't drawn my fave, elsa, in a while, and i really love her purple dress from the beginning of the movie 

i used this amazing tutorial by myrthena to get her style right.


----------



## A r i a n e

i created this oc, selene, cosmos queen, in 2018 and am drawing her every year, each time in different celestial dresses. i always have so much fun with the lights and her outfits


----------



## A r i a n e

i'll try having one more drawing ready for christmas/the end of the year. i've felt a little art blocked these past few months ;_;


----------



## A r i a n e

merry christmas  
a quick symmetry portrait because sometimes it's nice to draw something a little simpler!
the brushes i used for her hair were created by vegalia.
i hope your day is happy and safe ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

another year, another art summary 

i drew a lot during the first half of the year, it was difficult to choose my favorite pieces from those months. the second half was more challenging, i drew less for different reasons, but overall i'm happy with the pieces i did manage to get done. lately i've been experimenting more with lights and shadows and am looking forward to seeing what more i can do this next year, and hoping i can get back to drawing more.

i'd like to thank my precious ipad and procreate for allowing me to get this far with my art, 3 years ago i wouldn't have thought it possible :') 

link to template


----------



## A r i a n e

i've wanted to draw this photo by hallucineon for the longest time, it's so beautiful ♥
this is my first finished piece of 2022!


----------



## A r i a n e

dolores madrigal 
who else has had we don't talk about bruno playing in their head 24/7 since they saw encanto?
i loved it and really wanted to draw one of the madrigal girls, i chose dolores because i love her character design ♥
hair brushes: vegalia


----------



## Foreverfox

I love your art soo much!!  it's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## A r i a n e

Foreverfox said:


> I love your art soo much!!  it's absolutely beautiful!!


thank you so much


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> i've wanted to draw this photo by hallucineon for the longest time, it's so beautiful ♥
> this is my first finished piece of 2022!



i officially now have a new favourite drawing of yours. i love everything about this, from the blue hair to the flowers in her braid. this is so gorgeous, ariane.


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> i officially now have a new favourite drawing of yours. i love everything about this, from the blue hair to the flowers in her braid. this is so gorgeous, ariane.


aww that makes me happy, thank you so much xara


----------



## A r i a n e

instagram showed me an ad for this incredible jumpsuit and i felt a massive urge to draw it so here's my 70s inspired girl ♥ she was an absolute blast to draw!


----------



## A r i a n e

just a quick little portrait for valentine's day because i can't resist drawing in pink


----------



## A r i a n e

i've been art blocked for a while now and haven't drawn as much as i'd like to, but i managed to have one fairy done for this month, i'm especially proud of the light effects! 
the pose was difficult, i hope it shows that she is seen from above.


----------



## A r i a n e

my part for an art trade with the amazing queen @Blink. 

if anyone is interested, i'm taking commissions for icons and full bodies in this style for tbt and rlc over here


----------



## A r i a n e

i redrew my oldest oc, lexy! i created her in 2017 and it's been fun seeing her evolve with my art style. 
i've been art blocked for months now and drawing takes a lot more energy than it used to, i hope to get back to a normal schedule soon.
these days i'd much rather play video games all day than focus on harder hobbies


----------



## A r i a n e

i simply could not resist drawing this magnificent dress when i saw the oscars red carpet pictures  jessica chastain is absolutely magnificent. she's extremely talented and i'm very happy she won best actress!

here's the reference i used.


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> i simply could not resist drawing this magnificent dress when i saw the oscars red carpet pictures  jessica chastain is absolutely magnificent. she's extremely talented and i'm very happy she won best actress!
> 
> here's the reference i used.


STOPPPP the sparkle detailing on the dress is SO GOOD. i’m begging you to stop being so talented, i can’t take it.


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> STOPPPP the sparkle detailing on the dress is SO GOOD. i’m begging you to stop being so talented, i can’t take it.


ahfgfg you're too kind!! thank you so much xara ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

a commission for my sister who is a fan of the tv show 'dickinson', based on the life of the poet emily dickinson. she is played by hailee steinfeld.
i haven't seen the show yet but am planning to eventually!


----------



## A r i a n e

my 2nd ever draw this in your style challenge - i'm a fan of greek mythology and couldn't resist drawing this medusa by livish.art. here's the original 
i absolutely love this design and had sooo much fun drawing her!


----------



## A r i a n e

today is kirby's 30th anniversary! kirby's dream land was released on april 27, 1992. i remember playing it as a child, i instantly loved this adorable puff ball 
i haven't played that many kirby games since, besides the new one, kirby and the forgotten land on the switch, which i absolutely devoured! it was so pretty and fun  i hope to play more games like it in the future.
i just had to draw a lil kirby to celebrate   he had many adventures, he needs a very good nap!


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> today is kirby's 30th anniversary! kirby's dream land was released on april 27, 1992. i remember playing it as a child, i instantly loved this adorable puff ball
> i haven't played that many kirby games since, besides the new one, kirby and the forgotten land on the switch, which i absolutely devoured! it was so pretty and fun  i hope to play more games like it in the future.
> i just had to draw a lil kirby to celebrate   he had many adventures, he needs a very good nap!


STOP STOP STOP, ARIANE THIS IS SO CUTE?? look at his little sleepy face.  the shading is absolutely _amazing_, and kirby looks adorable like always!! <33


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> STOP STOP STOP, ARIANE THIS IS SO CUTE?? look at his little sleepy face.  the shading is absolutely _amazing_, and kirby looks adorable like always!! <33


xara!! thank you again so much  the shading is super simple but i'm glad it looks good! the whole thing only took me about 45 minutes


----------



## A r i a n e

mermay, but make it creepy ~ #1

happy mermaid month!!
i absolutely love may because i get to draw mermaids (i should do it all year, tbh.)
every year i've participated i've mostly drawn cute mermaids, but this year i wanted to do something different, so my sirens will be closer to the original legends.

i really enjoyed playing with the lights and colors in this piece - you don't want to be swimming too close...


----------



## tiffanistarr

A r i a n e said:


> mermay, but make it creepy ~ #1
> 
> happy mermaid month!!
> i absolutely love may because i get to draw mermaids (i should do it all year, tbh.)
> every year i've participated i've mostly drawn cute mermaids, but this year i wanted to do something different, so my sirens will be closer to the original legends.
> 
> i really enjoyed playing with the lights and colors in this piece - you don't want to be swimming too close...


iconic. i love this so much!


----------



## A r i a n e

tiffanistarr said:


> iconic. i love this so much!


thank you tiffani ♥


----------



## lana.

A r i a n e said:


> mermay, but make it creepy ~ #1
> 
> happy mermaid month!!
> i absolutely love may because i get to draw mermaids (i should do it all year, tbh.)
> every year i've participated i've mostly drawn cute mermaids, but this year i wanted to do something different, so my sirens will be closer to the original legends.
> 
> i really enjoyed playing with the lights and colors in this piece - you don't want to be swimming too close...


this looks so cool, it’s so nicely done!! i love the colors.


----------



## A r i a n e

lana. said:


> this looks so cool, it’s so nicely done!! i love the colors.


thank you so much lana


----------



## A r i a n e

mermay, but make it creepy ~ #2

here's my second scary mermaid for this month! she might be a little less creepy than my previous one, but where did that skull come from...
i used these awesome brushes for the bubbles.


----------



## A r i a n e

mermay, but make it creepy ~ #3

not gonna lie this is one of my favorite characters i've ever designed.... i love her armor and colors!


----------



## A r i a n e

a little change from the creepy mermaids i was doing, because this scene popped in my head and i just had to draw it out. it was a challenge, and i don't think the perspective is quite right on the bottom part, but i'm still very happy with it 
the brushes i used for the greenery were made by devinellekurtz 
this was possibly my last drawing for mermay, unless i find the time for a tinier one - overall, i'm very happy with the 4 drawings i managed to finish!


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> a little change from the creepy mermaids i was doing, because this scene popped in my head and i just had to draw it out. it was a challenge, and i don't think the perspective is quite right on the bottom part, but i'm still very happy with it
> the brushes i used for the greenery were made by devinellekurtz
> this was possibly my last drawing for mermay, unless i find the time for a tinier one - overall, i'm very happy with the 4 drawings i managed to finish!


my luv, you simply popped off 
this is so beautiful, i def was into the creepy mermaids but THIS? is just breath taking. it is the moment.


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> my luv, you simply popped off
> this is so beautiful, i def was into the creepy mermaids but THIS? is just breath taking. it is the moment.


aaaahhh thank you so much my darling, you're the sweetest


----------



## A r i a n e

i haven't drawn myself in 2 years?? i was tired of the outdated profile pic i was using, so i drew myself for a new one. self portraits are difficult but i'm very satisfied with it!


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> i haven't drawn myself in 2 years?? i was tired of the outdated profile pic i was using, so i drew myself for a new one. self portraits are difficult but i'm very satisfied with it!


that lil head tilt is so you though... you do that in so many pictures and it's ADORABLEEEE <3


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> that lil head tilt is so you though... you do that in so many pictures and it's ADORABLEEEE <3


aaaah that is so cute i love that, it's true it's my go to selfie pose    ily hon ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

zelda is my muse, and i want to draw her in every aesthetic and era  
i thought light academia would fit botw zelda perfectly, since she's a researcher. i also wanted to draw her in modern clothes for a while, and i think it looks really good on her 
(i stole the hyrule historia logo for her book... don't mind me)


----------



## A r i a n e

there's this awesome challenge going on right now where artists set their drawing program in grayscale, choose a random color palette, and draw without putting the colors back on. they're only revealed when the drawing is done so they're a surprise!
i really wanted to try and am really happy i did, because it was sooo much fun. i had no idea what i was doing and would never have guessed the colors i ended up using.
i'm definitely going to do more of these


----------



## A r i a n e

i hope everyone in the community is having a great pride month 
hair brushes: vegalia


----------



## A r i a n e

this started as another grayscale challenge, but the color palette ended up being atrocious lol so i picked out new colors because i really liked this piece anyway 
i've finished more drawings than usual this month, because i've been enjoying doing busts and portraits, but i should do more full bodies soon ^^'


----------



## A r i a n e

i absolutely loved little leia from the obi-wan kenobi show  vivien lyra blair was perfect casting, i think carrie fisher would have loved her and been proud of her   i had to draw this lil cutie with her droid lola!
(catching up on the drawings i wanted to get done after being sick for a week   )


----------



## allainah

A r i a n e said:


> i absolutely loved little leia from the obi-wan kenobi show  vivien lyra blair was perfect casting, i think carrie fisher would have loved her and been proud of her   i had to draw this lil cutie with her droid lola!
> (catching up on the drawings i wanted to get done after being sick for a week   )


SHES SO ADORABLE PLS ;-;


----------



## A r i a n e

allainah said:


> SHES SO ADORABLE PLS ;-;


that was the goal!! she is baby 🥹 ty my love


----------



## A r i a n e

max is one of my favorite characters from stranger things, and sadie sink is an incredible actress  max deserves to be happy!!


----------



## A r i a n e

i stumbled upon this gorgeous draw this in your style challenge on instagram and i couldn't resist, this girl is too pretty 
here are links to:
the artist
the challenge
brushes used for the flowers


----------



## A r i a n e

A r i a n e said:


> i stumbled upon this gorgeous draw this in your style challenge on instagram and i couldn't resist, this girl is too pretty
> here are links to:
> the artist
> the challenge
> brushes used for the flowers


bumping this girl to first page bc i love her  

and for my sister who commissioned me to draw hope mikaelson from legacies!


----------



## A r i a n e

i've been really into draw this in your style challenges lately! this one was simple and really pretty, it was a nice cool down before doing more complicated poses.
here are links to:
the artist
the challenge


----------



## A r i a n e

i couldn't resist this gorgeous design!! i love the flamingo and color scheme, and it's perfect for august. i had so much fun with this piece 
(i'm officially obsessed with dtiys challenges)

here are links to:
the artist
the challenge


----------



## A r i a n e

i was almost too late to draw cute girls in bathing suits but i made it!


----------



## A r i a n e

i wanted to try another shading technique, something simpler with brushes i don't normally use, and i really like the result! it was nice to not worry so much about details this time, and i'll probably try to do more pieces like this in the future.
i also really love this character design 

here are links to:
the artist
the challenge


----------



## A r i a n e

something quick and simple - an excuse to play with lights, colors, and draw red hair ♥


----------



## A r i a n e

already absolutely OBSESSED with the costumes from the barbie live action movie!! (2023, directed by greta gerwig and starring margot robbie)
i'm making it my new goal to draw every single outfit from now until we've seen all of them when the movie releases


----------



## xara

A r i a n e said:


> already absolutely OBSESSED with the costumes from the barbie live action movie!! (2023, directed by greta gerwig and starring margot robbie)
> i'm making it my new goal to draw every single outfit from now until we've seen all of them when the movie releases


homie i am literally so excited for this movie you have no idea.  this is so cute!!


----------



## A r i a n e

xara said:


> homie i am literally so excited for this movie you have no idea.  this is so cute!!


me too!!! thank you xara


----------



## A r i a n e

i wanted to create my own design of the goddess hylia from the legend of zelda series 
i was inspired by the mural that was shown in the last tears of the kingdom trailer (it has a title!!!), as well as zelda herself from breath of the wild, and the lore that came with skyward sword. i loved playing with symmetry and light in this piece


----------



## A r i a n e

happy spooky month!!! 
october is my favorite month, i have so many drawing ideas, i hope i get to do as many as possible ♥ (it'll be a challenge, as disney dreamlight valley is devouring my time at the moment. oops)


----------



## A r i a n e

here's my 2nd spooky lady for october, she's a vampire


----------



## A r i a n e

i was sick for a week but i'm better now and it's finally time to do more spooky drawings!! this ghost is too cool for school


----------



## A r i a n e

i know i'm a bit early for dia de los muertos but i feel like she still fits the halloween theme  and i really wanted to draw this makeup 
this is my last halloween lady for the month, but i'll be drawing sally the pumpkin queen before the 31st  i wish i'd had time to draw more for this series, but i'm still happy i managed to finish 4


----------



## A r i a n e

happy halloween!! 
it was a grind to finish this but i really wanted to post her today, as i draw sally every halloween. this dress is one of my favorites, it's based on this figurine. i love the colors i used this time


----------

